# Scions of the New World:Scene One-Gertle's Gulch...



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

_Tzzarcct and Mantis_

Tzzarcct sniffed the air again. Yep, that was smoke all right...waving Mantis up from where he waited by an old dead oak tree, the Rogue took another look through the dried grasses atop the hill.

Below, off to the side of the Road, a burnt-out wagon gave up the ghost at last,it's final embers burning down in the morning air.
The sound of course laughter drifted up the hill from down below.

Tzzarcct could see Brahnz moving down among the rocks, her form camoflauged with an appropriately colored dun cloak. Her puppy was close,too, skulking among the rocks.

What was going on down there...

Not ten minutes ago the _Band_ of them had smelled the smoke and had hastened up the road, curiousity more than altruism driving them (except for Whistler, with his ever-touted _Law_...). It looked to be some sort of bandit ambush, though there seemed to be no bandits around.

Wait <Spot 23>...there was an arrow and the tip of a bow sticking out from behind a boulder...freck, whoever it was, they were getting ready to pigstick Brahnz...

_Brahnz_

Lupe growled as he sniffed through the rocks, his lupine muzzle searching for anything of note on the winds.
Brahnz looked back at the wolf, petting him and seemingly paying him all of her attention, while <Spot 19> she,in fact, saw the archer hidden in the rocks not 30 feet away. Buffoon...to think she'd let him stick her in the back.
Brahnz could clearly see signs of horses, maybe a half dozen, though these must have gone on, down the Road maybe an hour ago.It seems that some of these fools had decided to stay and loot further, pity their bad judgement.

Where was Whistler and the Animal, anyways...?

_Whistler and Semm_

Semm slavered. He could smell meat, very fresh meat and so much _blood_...
Whistler threw him a _no_ look that spoke volumes, even to the dim-witted _Animal_ within. Angry and flexing his massive fists, Semm didn't want to wait for the _Strategy_ that Whistler had mentioned...waiting for the enemy to show themselves was silly. Rush up and CRUSH THEM!!!

Whistler knew that there were maybe 5,6 bandits.If there was a Scion with them, he wasn't sure. Whatever they were, they had left little of the poor souls who had been travelling in the Wagon. The horses or whatever had pulled the Wagon had been taken as well.

Semm straightened <Nat 20 on Listen>, slavering. Whistler <Nat 1, haha,sorry> looked up annoyed, wondering what the _Animal_ was doing now!?!

Around a turn in the hill came three Orcs, laughing, fresh meat still being chewed as they stopped, slack-jawed when they saw the Marshall and the big Feral.


Semm and Brahnz have a Suprise Round.Brahnz' target is 30' away and in half cover.
Semm's future lunch are 25 feet away.

_Round One_

Whistler '20', 21 total.
Brahnz 19
Tzzecct 18
Mantis 18
Lupe 15
Semm 9
Archer 14
Orcs 7


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

Map for the Scene...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2004)

Brahnz whips around and in the blink of an eye is in front of the archer. Now that was a very silly thing to do. Did you think you could sneak up on a dragon? Did you? She says and rakes a claw across his chest while Lupe attacks from behind. (getting flanking bonuses)


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 22, 2004)

Mantis is walking over towards Tzzecct when his head pivots around at the first sounds of battle.

"That's our queue-tck," he clicks.  He heads towards the closest sounds of battle while summoning up his prowess.

OOC: Cast Divine Favor, Move 40'


----------



## Velenne (Jan 22, 2004)

The scaled monster crouches low onto its forelimbs like a Gator.  Its jaws snap several times- teeth clacking together like hammer on anvil.  Semm crosses the distance to the orcs in seconds and leaps onto the first one (who still holds its meat in one hand).  His reptillian hiss can be heard a good distance away.

_OOC: Charge the lead orc- dodging him as well.  +9 (1d8+7).  AC is 22 to that one and 21 to the others.  If he hits, Semm automatically makes a grapple attempt at +11._


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2004)

Zadkiel recovers his wits quickly and as Semm crouches, Zadkiel cocks his head _...Good evenin' boys..._ amber eyes ablaze. Flexing his shoulders and shaking them out he clenches his hands, knuckles popping. The ringing rasp of his elven blade lingers in the air as he levels it at the bandits and he growls in orcish, "Rrrash kreshnek The Law. Krerrr bourash gerek skra."

Translation: 



Spoiler



"Kneel before The Law. Or taste your own blood as you die."



_Orcish, faugh...  _ Zadkiel spits. _I need a drink. _

_OOC: Intimidate +6. Combat expertise, adding 3 to AC taking 3 from Attack.  Attack now -1, AC now 19._


----------



## Uriel (Jan 22, 2004)

OoC: Sparky-Combat Expertise is limited to 1 point per Base Attack Bobus, so it's -1 for +1 Ac at this point.
Argent- You will have to Charge the Archer to get to him/her,remember the archer is 30 feet away. Lupe goes after you do, btw...The archer is hidden in rocks, so no flanking is possible,as his/her rear is in a little cave of sorts.
Since nothing that is possible with a _Standard Action_ was stated on the Suprise Round, I am going with the default _Intimidate_ for Semm and Dragon-Girl.

_Pre Round One_

Brahnz (Intimidate) "Now that was a very silly thing to do. Did you think you could sneak up on a dragon? Did you?"

An immediate reaction is evident, as the bow begins to shake and Brahnz can hear _crying_...

Semm crouches forward, roaring and promising entire new(if quickly ending) World of Pain to the Orcs <Intimidate>. The two closest look unshaken, while the furthest Orc squeals <Orc #3 is _Shaken_>.

_Round One_

Whistler "Rrrash kreshnek The Law. Krerrr bourash gerek skra."
The two Orcs still seem unswayed, but the rear one now Squeals again and bolts back around the rock.

Tzzarcct moves quickly down the slope (ref save 22, made), standing where he can get a good view of the north and East passes.

Brahnz moves in to finish off her attacker, to be confronted by a dirty little boy (human) hiding in the rocks, tears streaming down his bloody face.He looks to be about 10 <Spot 17>. there is an even smaller boy hiding behind him, this one looking half-dead, a crossbow bolt sticking out of his leg.

OoC:Still attacking?

Mantis casts _Divine Favor_ and creststhe hill, moving 40' down it's rocky surface (Ref Save 19,), seeing that it would be very easy to lost one's footing.

Lupe moves up, unsure of what to do...
OoC:He'll attack with a free action command,if Brahnz wants him to.

Semm _Charges_, catching the Orc by the throat <15HP....dead orc>, seeking to grapple him, but finding that he has popped off the Piggy's head instead.

The little boy drops his bow and tries to back up, only to find himself trapped by the rock.

The remaining Orc (the one not recently beheaded or peeing himself as he runs away), swings a mailed fist at Semm, his gauntlet bouncing off of the big Monster's hide.


_Round Two_

Edit:Tzzarcct's action...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 22, 2004)

Mantis continues heading towards the sounds of combat, he hears the squishy sound of Semm doing something unmentionable to something--oddly, it makes him hungry.

Quick as a blink, throwing darts are in his hands as he continues to close.

OOC: Throw if something hostile is in range, careful of things hiding near the wagon as well.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2004)

The corner of Zadkiel's mouth twitches and his eyes narrow hungrily as Semm's hissing roars echo off the boulders. Damn _that Semm, but he makes me want to kill..._

Swinging his sword mightily he rasps as he advances, "_Bourash_ it is then!"

OOC: He will attempt to flank if possible. AC 17, Attack +1. Sorry about the Combat Expertise gaff. Any chance I could have taken a 5' step last go so I can close this time?


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hearing the sounds of combat, and knowing how that sometimes the Animal gets a little carried away,leaving none to figure what may have happened, Tzzect moves quickly forward readying his bow for any foes that may not have fallen..

OOC: sorry about that, didn't check posts yesterday...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2004)

Brahnz stops in mid claw as she recognises these children must be survivors from the attack. her entire demeanor turns from attack to worry. Bones of the dragons! Children! Little ones I will not harm you. I am Brahnz. I can heal your friend. Please allow me to help you. she says Lupe backs away seeing his mistress is not attacking.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2004)

OoC:Yes to Whistler's 5 foot step.

Whistler clears his scabbard of the long wicked blade, Charging in <hit,6HP> and flanking the remaining Orc.

Brahnz sees that the children are exhaustedand hurt, and takes up a defensive position near them.

Tzzarcct can just see an Orc clearing the boulders near Semm, running East,screaming as he goes. Shooting (hit,4HP>, Tzzarcct wings him, but the orc continues to run, roaring in pain now.

Mantis also sees the fleeing orc and, taking aim, hurls a dart up and out...to imbed it with a _thunk_ in the top of the orc's head.
<6HP damage...even with 3 range increments, you whacked him...haha>. The Orc stumbles and stops, dead...

Lupe takes up position near Brahnz, keeping his sniffer into the Wind.

Semm feels disappointed that the little Orc wasn't very good at this game.
With a smach <13HP>, he sends the Orc flying skywards some twelve feet, to hear a satusfying _thud_ as it's lifeless body hits the hill behind it.

The little boy seems calmed, although he hasn't stopped crying. He says in a vice parched by the oppressive heat 'My name's Derry...this is Wallam,my brother, he hasn't said anything fer a long time,Miss...'

Brahnz can see <untrained Heal Wis2+18,total 20> that the younger boy is near death...


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2004)

Zadkiel watches in awe as the Orc goes flying. _I still do not believe thissun's strength._ He gives his sword a sharp twist to sling the orc's blood off the keen blade, "Keep yer eyes peeled, Semm. I reckon there are more around." His wings lift and flutter in a weak remembrance of flight as he leaps the dismembered bodies _...unbelievable..._ and rounds the boulder in pursuit of the fleeing orc. He stops, cloak swirling around his legs as he sees his prey fallen, an arrow and a metal disk showing that others found him first.

He sees the wagon ahead and grimaces and crouches low in some rocks and brush. "Semm... c'mere." He glances back, "Eat later!" he hisses. "C'mere! I'm worried about Brahnz."


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mantis closes on the dead orc, wrenching the dart out of it's skull, and sheathing it in it's heart.  After a quick twist he pulls it out and wipes it clean, keeping a wary eye on the wagon and he moves with the angel and the demon to investigate.

Concerned about more brutes charging forth, he pulls two picks free of their loops and holds two more darts ready to throw as he advances.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 23, 2004)

The Animal issues a menacing growl in response to Whistler's words.  Confirmation or opposition?  It's hard to tell.

But the man inside Semm registers the words and fights for control of the body.  His eyes narrow as they scan the surroundings, the Animal tamed...for now.

"Brahnz has captured one," he says, but stops to sniff the air,"but it is no ork."

_OOC: Also FFR, while Charge has been changed to a FRA in 3.5, you can still do it as a Standard if limited to _only_ such an action (such as in a surprise round), but you're limited to a single move instead of a double.

EDIT: Corrected. Oh and it's a GROWL not a roar....ahem....rawr._


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> _OOC: Semm's speed should be sufficient to overtake the orc quickly.  Sorry, but the Animal must feed!_




OoC: That Orc was killed as well. Oh, and your roar sounds rather like you had a bad tamale.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh Poor little one. Please step aside, let me to your brother. She says and her scales glow a viberant green and her eyes blase with light. (Cure light wounds on the young one after the arrow is removed.)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oh Poor little one. Please step aside, let me to your brother. She says and her scales glow a viberant green and her eyes blase with light. (Cure light wounds on the young one after the arrow is removed.)




The little grubby child stands aside, allowing you to tend to his brother.
Evocing her _Gift_ after removing the arrow (which caused the smaller child to wake briefly,screaming and then faint), Brahnz quickly casts _Cure Lght Wounds_,healing the child <7HP healed,from neg 2 to pos 3,his max>. The child opens his eyes and smiles a snaggly toothed grin, showing several teeth that had recently been lost to the growing process. The other child's eyes grow wide in wonder and he pipes out 'Yer on o' them Scions...' with so much awe that Brahnz feels a flush of embarrasement.

Tzzarcct and Mantis, Semm and Whistler have secured the area, showing there to be no more orcs (or anything else of danger). When the children see Semm, the older one cowers in terror, while the younger one takes a few steps closer (still 20 feet away or so) and studies him minutely,seemingly unaffected by the fear that grips his brother.Finally, he turns to his older sibling and says 'Derry, look at 'Im...I bet he's stronger then Dutt,even!'
The older child nods silently, keeping his distance.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2004)

Mantis returns with the others and listens to the boy's curious statement, "Dutt-tck?" His head cocks to one side. His weapons sheathed and secondary arms back at his sides, his coat covers him once more like a long poncho. "Tkr-ahnz, wck-ere did you ft-ind these btck-oys?" His carapace being much more inflexible than flesh, Mantis has to click out approximations now of sounds that are normally much easier with lips.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

They were hiding here and almost shot me. What happened little ones? Are you hungry? Brahnz askes.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 24, 2004)

OoC:I came home sick from work. I have about one post in me, then bed...

IC

The boy (Derry) nods that he is hungry, then looks over to the burned out wagon, noting the ashes cooling in the morning air.'Those Orcs...there wuz more of'm...they took our Ma and killed Pa...and uncle Zed.Zed told us ta run an hide and we hid here.The Orcs had a scary man with them,I think he has the _Powers_ too...They went North.'.


Beahnz can easily see from the tracks that there were six horses and an equal number on foot that went off in the direction that the boy indicated, perhaps two hours ago.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

Brahnz looks at the 2 children and sighs, Wallam and Derry, What are we to do with you? I guess I'll take you both in. Lupe will guard you if there is danger. We can't just let you wander in the wilderness. She gives the boys some of her rations.

OK. we have to get this Scion and his Orc bullies. I can see where they went. lets go get them. I can see Semm needs to rip something apart. She says to the others.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2004)

As _The Bugs_ approach Zadkiel stands and tugs the brim of his hat in salute and greeting, rasping in his dusty gravel voice, "Tzzect. Mantis. Nice work, boys. Let's see if there're any more of 'em."

He walks past Semm as he turns to fan out, whispering, "You too. Thanks for watching my back." He gives _The Animal_ a squeeze on its meaty shoulder and is reminded of the time he punched a side of beef. _Damn thing had it coming. Wish I knew what was eatin' me. Totally let those Orcs get the drop on us._

****

Zadkiel seems content to let Brahnz cluck over the boys like a hen, leaning against a boulder in easy slouch. Hat pulled low, eyes hidden, Zadkiel listens to the boy's report. A quiet curse hissed from tight-drawn lips casts doubt upon the Marshall's opinion of the legal marital status of the perpetrators' parents as the boys reveal the details of the attack. He stands bolt up right at the mention of a Scion, eyes narrowed, wings trembling, hand drifting to the hilt of his longknife. He lets out a pent up breath and walks up to the boys. He peers down at Wallam and Derry as Branhz hands them her rations, he leans over enough to take Wallams jaw in his long hands turning the small face first one way and then the other, inspecting it closely. "You really draw a bead on Brahnz?" he rasps. His eyes seem to peer into the boy's skull.

OOC: Sense Motive +7 on the boy's story. Children lie like rugs.  And Knowledge, Geography +6 - what's North?


----------



## Velenne (Jan 24, 2004)

Semm suffers from a condition known as Always-Scary-As-Hell.  Even with his mouth closed, his razor-sharp teeth interlace across his lipless, green face.  His arched browbone is so thick its shadow completely disguises his beady, black eyes.  

His walk is certainly far more animal than humanoid.  He lopes with arms bent at the elbow, loose claws near his belly, and his tail straight out behind him to counter-balance his severe forward lean.  His powerful legs streamline his movement so that he almost floating over the ground.  The package is wrapped up with so much sinew one must wonder how much the creature eats in a day.  All of this together, Semm seems capable of unleashing brutal savagery at any moment.

Yet now he stands tall, an altogether different demeanor overtaking him.  His nostrils flare as he gingerly approaches the children to get their scent.  Thankfully, he does not need to get close (ten feet or so).

"Yes, Brahnz.  I will tear these orcs apart, starting with their leader.  Children, you will not wish to be there to watch."

Semm turns to find Tzzarcct, expecting him to have already looted the orcs for any valuables.  Between his nose, the wasp and the half-dragon, he is sure they will find these orcs and Semm is eager to taste the flesh of a Scion.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2004)

Mantis nods at the marshal and scans the north horizon while the others discuss a little more.  He takes a step, then pauses upon hearing Brahnz's promise, his head pivots around.  He doesn't bother to beat around the bush, "Don't let those btck-oys slow you down."

Turning once more, he picks a likely path and takes off at a fair clip, leaning into the wind, arms close to his sides under the poncho, jumping from rock to rock as necessary.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 24, 2004)

Tzzect heads towards the burnt husk of a wagon to where the others are gathered. Hearing the half dragons idea of keeping the children with us he gets closer Whilst' keeping these boyos close may be a good thing having to look after their health whilst' trying to save their ma, may lead to other problems....why not let them head back to our town? Probably safer there..


----------



## Uriel (Jan 25, 2004)

OoC: You are heading to Gertle's Gulch, the nearest town, having just come from te Elven Lands, as per Brahnz and Whistler's background.
Tzzarcct is the only one that has been to Gertle's Gulch before (I rolled randomly, giving everyone a 50/50).
Whistler knows that Gertle's Gulch should lie about 5 miles North-West from here.
Tzzarcct tells you all that to the North is a mountainy region, it used to support many mines and some pastureland for goats, but it has dried up in recent years.
BTW, it was Derry that had the bow, Wallam was out,wounded.
The boys could probably make the 5 miles in a couple of hours, safely...
IC

Whistler eyes the child's face, sure that he spoke the truth, at least as a child sees things.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2004)

Mantis comes to a stop atop one of the taller rocks, his poncho stirring in the wind.  He scans the north for the party of orcs or signs of their passing.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Mantis comes to a stop atop one of the taller rocks, his poncho stirring in the wind.  He scans the north for the party of orcs or signs of their passing.





Scrambling atop a small hill sized boulder, mantis scans the horizon.
At first, he sees nothing, and then a thin trail of smoke can be seen off in the distance. Estimated distance would be 5 miles or so...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2004)

Mantis turns and signals from atop the rock to Tzzecct that he sees something to the north, then he hunkers down to await the others, his legs bending outward easily as he squats to sit on his insectile calves.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2004)

Zadkiel releases the boy's jaw and looks to off in the direction Derry indicated._ North... eh? We'll have to haul 'em in to Gertle's Gulch. Make a call on the local Authorities... wonder if these orcs have a bounty on 'em... take the scalps in any case._ His eyes narrow as Mantis moves out... _Those bugs sure can move._

He pulls a flask from a buckled pouch on his hip. Grimacing after he tips it back, Zadkiel wipes his mouth on the back of his gloved hand and draws a shuddering breath. He grits at the boys, "Tell me about the Scion."

Mantis signals from his rocky perch and Zadkiel tucks the flask back into his pouch. He peers down at the boys. "Keep up. Stay near Brahnz and Lupe." He levels his glance on Brahnz wordlessly. _Keep them out of the way._

Trotting wide to reach the corpses of the Orcs, Zadkiel stoops and quickly divests them of their shaggy, matted manes. He looks to Semm, "Still hungry, pahds?" He seems serious, but it is hard to tell. He tucks the scalps under his belt, blood smearing over his mail and scabbard. They flap gruesomely as he trots to catch up with Mantis, he tosses a look over his shoulder for Tzzecct, Semm, Brahnz and The Boys.

Zadkiel calls up to Mantis as he leaps the rocks to the stand by the chitinous warrior, "What do you see, Mantis?" He grunts as he sees the smoke, "Makin' it easy on us." His quiet drawl is angry, tight.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2004)

Lupe comes up to derry and rolls over on his back looking for scritches. Brahnz simply smiles and wonders what kind of life these two will have without thier parents. It's obvious to Whistler and Semm that she has taken a fondness to them. OK little men. we have to get you to a town. you are not to leave my side for any reason unless I tell you to. Is this understood?


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 28, 2004)

Seeing the signal from his insectile brother, Tzzect quickly bounds to the rocks effortlessly climbing to sit beside Mantis..looking in the direction indicated, his eyes open wider to take in the scene. No, not good....seems that either the town is having a celebration or...looks like we'd better get a move on or else there may be no more town for us to sleep tonight Probably have a few more orcs to kill it seems..


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2004)

OoC:Gertle's Gulch is Northwest, the smoke is North, not the town, Ferretguy...probably a camp, or one of the old mines, perhaps.

IC

The children nod at the Dragonlady, looking fearfully at her Wolf, and then standing and getting ready to move out,quick.

Derry speaks quietly to Whistler 'The Scion..he was humna, least I think he wuz...dark , black even,with red eyes. He laughed and spit fire ,he burned Uncle Zed alive...He went off North, with more Orcs. We hid, cuz Uncle Zed...Uncle Zed said 'Hide'boys!' right afore he wuz killed.' The child breaks into tears at this, though his brother stays quiet during the tale's recount.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 28, 2004)

"Good-tck," Mantis replies to his wasp colored companion. "May-btcke thziz scion wckill btcke thzere t-oo." Aggravated at how much he struggles to pronounce so many sounds he clicks low in his chest in frustration.

The mantis lauches himself off his perch, turning once in mid air, to come skidding to his feat at the bottom of the outcropping. Then, after shaking the dust out of his poncho he takes off to the north, running and bounding from rock to rock, pausing occasionally to survey his surroundings and wait for the others to catch up.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 28, 2004)

Semm runs now on his hind legs.  It is somewhat awkward but the Master told him he would find more acceptance if ambulated in such a fashion.  He looks back over his shoulder to make sure Whistler and Brahnz are following but doesn't want to lose sight of Mantis.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2004)

_Drake-gifted Scion? Not good._ He squints down at Derry and winces mentally when the boy starts crying. He whips a smoldering glance at Brahnz and snaps his eyes back to the child. He awkwardly pats the kid on the head, "Dry it up, kid. Ya done good." With that the Marshall spins on a booted, sun playing dully across his dusty silver mail, and takes off after the others, long gray cloak popping and snapping as it trails out behind him. He shakes his head at the sniffling behind him.

He calls ahead to the rest of the posse as he catches up, "Keep your eyes sharp and mind we don't get too strung out. We may be facing a Drake-gifted Scion, folks." He glances back over his shoulder at Brahnz. He pulls a neckerchief over his mouth and nose, peering around at the barren land as they run._ Wonder what happened to this place. Heard it used to be green an' perty once._

OOC: Everyone will need to stay within 60' to take advantage of Whistler's Aura ...+6 to spot checks...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 28, 2004)

Mantis makes it a point to stay within range of the Marshal's command.  The tall man seems to double his visual acuity.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 29, 2004)

OOC: oops....never good with directions....

Tzzecct scrambles off the rocks keeping to all fours (or is that 6?) doing his best to keep up._Drake gifted hmm...what he can't see he can't hurt...._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2004)

Seeing as piggyback is out of the question for the boys, Brahnz's back ridge would do more damage to them than any villien, She scoops both up in an arm and starts running to keep up with the rest. Rest easy little ones. I will not allow you to come to harm.


ooc: Whistler cannot be Lawful Neutral. celestials and half celestials MUST be good aligned.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2004)

Zadkiel whistles as the group flows swiftly over the rocky terrain. The elf tips his hat to Semm as their eyes meet. _Hard to believe anything... erm... any_one_ so huge could do anything but lumber. But, blind me if he isn't graceful._

The sun beats down and Whistler is glad of his hat. _Wish this pack was lighter... or this mail. Could move better. Run faster. Help Brahnz haul those kids around._

OOC: By the book, you're correct, Argent. Uriel okay'd the departure. Whistler may have started out Good, but I think he took his torture and the tearing up of his wings poorly. If you'd like to discuss more let's do so in the OOC thread.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

Running off , with mantis and Tzzarcct in the lead, Semm lumbering behind and Whistler and Brahnz bringing up the rear, you cover ground quickly. Brahnz is suprised by the fact that the children are both quite able to run themselves (the younger one especially looking hale) <the Cure healed his exhaustion as well..>. There is no need to carry them, as it seems that they had spent some time on foot during their short lives.

It is thus, that after 3 miles of running (intermitten with bits of fast paced walking while everyone caught their breaths) that you crest a rise and see the source of the smoke: Against the side of a tall hill, a cave shows the mouth of an obvious mine. there are a few outbuilding around themine, and three Orcs can be seen in the area before the cave, as well as the sounds of someone hammering coming from one of the buildings. This building is where the smoke is coming from, though what looked less dark at a distance could be seen to be a dark and smoky black pall at this distance. All can clearly smell Iron being smelted below...


ooC"Assume that the distance from your posistion to the door of the Forge is 100 feet. gauge from there. There is enough slag and boulders to try and get another 30 or 40 feet closer in Stealth-Mode for the smaller members of the band , although Semm will stand out if he tries that.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 30, 2004)

Map...hoping that it isn't huge...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2004)

As Gabe catches sight of the orcs he hits the dirt and signals to the others that they are right over the ridge.  He waits for Whistler to have a look and come up with a plan.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2004)

Zadkiel gives the boys a steady look. _Tough kids._ He purses his lips and turns his thoughts and his eyes back to the _situation_.

Crouching out of sight, he tugs off his hat and scratches his flattened silver hair gratefully. His scratching moves down his jaw along scruffy sideburns and slows as he thinks deeply. He casts glances back at the mine area intermittently as he speaks.

Keeping his voice low "Way I figured it back there," he jerks his thumb toward the south and the smoldering wagon, "There're five or six of these Orcs. Not counting the Scion." He shrugs, "So the Orcs we see may be all there is. But maybe not. I got no reason to belive they're interested in keepin' their prisoners a--" he breaks off, "--ah, above ground. So we need to act fast."

He casts an eye at Gabriel, "I know we're all gung-ho to charge down there," his eyes go to each in turn, "but we shouldn't. Not until we know what's going on." He pauses and takes a deep breath, "I think we should come at them from two directions. One group from the forge side. One group from the other side. One side - the forge side, a charge - the other, stealth." 

He looks to Tzzecct and Gabriel. "I'd like it if you two were in position before us, we can wait for you and you can signal us when you're set or if you see anything odd in that other building." His eyes glow lamp-like under the brim of his hat, "Ideas? I'm open, you all know your strenths better than I do."

He rocks back crouching on his heels and unslings his crossbow, "These look like our boys, but if they aren't - we withdraw. I don't want anyone, us or them, especially us, getting hurt unless there's a reason. If the Scion from the wagon is here, that's reason enough." He relays the description of the Scion given him to the others.

He turns his gaze back to the boys giving them what he hopes is a heartening look... _Never been good at heartening looks..._ and his mouth thins, jaw clenching. _I wish I could promise we'll get your mom back, boys. I  really do._


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 31, 2004)

Keeping low and looking towards the smoking building, Tzzecct pictures the best route for a bit of scouting..._down in back, near the ore trail...should put me in good placement to see inside the building and allow me to keep an eye on the forge without being seen...hmm_
Yeah Zadkiel, I'm pretty sure I can get down without being seen, could even get a good shot at one of the orcs as maybe a signal for any attack if needed, hopefully find out whats going on in that building first.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2004)

Brahnz looks at Whistler and sighs. I guess that leaves me and Semm as the distraction again. You know just because a gal is a little beefy doesn't mean she is always ready to charge head long into danger. She smiles and knows they all know she's ALWAYS ready for a head on battle.

Turning her attention to the boys Brahnz says to them, Do these look like the Orcs that attacked your family? If so were gonna have to hit them hard and fast. You two have to stay up here with Lupe so I will not be distracted. Understood?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 31, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Turning her attention to the boys Brahnz says to them, Do these look like the Orcs that attacked your family? If so were gonna have to hit them hard and fast. You two have to stay up here with Lupe so I will not be distracted. Understood?




The boys nod, although Derry pipes up 'I kin shoot, Miss. I am a dead shot huntin rabbits an I 'ave taken out a coyote or two. I kin hit those stupid Orcs easy as day.
The boy brandishes his small bow, drawing out an arrow and holding it in front of Brahnz. Indeed, it looked to be a proper hunting head, and those orcs were wearing light armor. If the boys stayed up here on the hill, they should be all right, and even if the boy was a bad shot, the arrows might distract the Orcs some.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 31, 2004)

Although Semm had lived as a stalking predator for many years, he also enjoyed the chance to run down an orc.  He nods at Whistler, then at Brahnz,

"You and I?  Yes, this is good.  Give the signal and I will find this Orc-Scion."

He nods and hunkers down.  His calm eyes suddenly bulge and deepen in color to a blood-red.  His prodigious muscles bulge further.  His bones groan under the strain, as does he.  Moments later, Semm has doubled in size.  He now looks through the eyes of the Animal and waits for the command.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 31, 2004)

Gabe clicks quietly, "I'mck not quiet, best zzend the hunter."

Checking his throwing spikes and ice picks the Mantis prepares for a frontal assault.

"My zzpckeed is my azzet," he buzzes.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2004)

Zadkiel nods and tugs his hat back into place. Flexing shattered wings low over his back more out of reflex than any need they have for stretching, the rail-thin elf quietly pops his knuckles one by one. "Looks like it's about that time." He cocks his head violently with a satisfying pop once in each direction and his eyes grow distant. "I'll keep an eye on things from up here. And I'll holler if I spot the Scion." He spares a glance at the sky, squinting... _Boy I don't want him takin' us by surprise._

"If things get nasty, I'll fog the place. Retreat back to here." He catches Tzzecct's eye before the dwarsp _ heh... like that, Dwarsp..._ moves out. "Be careful. Don't like sendin' you down there alone." He pats his crossbow. "I'll be watching out for you. _We'll_ be watching out for you," he inclines his head to include the boys. "For all of you. Now git."


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 2, 2004)

Looking squarlly back at the broken winged elf, Tzzect replies None to worry sirrah...do me best work alone He gives the rest of the group a yellow toothed smile and falls back down the ridge to a position where he can come back around the building while keeping out of sight. He keeps to all sixes scrambling down the sides of the hill taking cover as he can to reach his goal.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2004)

As Tzzect turns to leave Zadkiel rasps, "Wait."

He puts down his crossbow and reaches behind his back. His fingers make soft rustling sounds as his as they drift through the wreckage of his wings. He winces, wing shuddering, as he produces a perfect gleaming feather. He checks the surroundings again before he turns his attention fully on the feather.

It rests flat on his open palm. His other hand hovers over the it, hiding it from view. A soft flare of shadowed silver flashes and he sweeps his hand away in a circle pointing at each member of the group. The feather trembles and glows. Black flecked sliver specks flow out of the feather trailing the path of his hand. He gestures at Brahnz and Semm. Gabriel and Tzzect. Wallam and Derry. Himself. At each punctuation of the circle the trailing silver flows outward, toward the intended, hovering in a misty radiance. At each punctuation of the circle the trailing black flecks flow inward, toward the feather which grows sooty as the flecks overtake its trembling glow. As Zadkiel finishes the circle his hand again passes over the feather. It crumbles into dust and he is done. The elf exhales a pent up breath, sending fine black dust swirling and he nods.

"Okay, now you can git."

OOC: _Bless._ +1 to morale bonus to attacks and saving throws vs. fear.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 5, 2004)

OOC: gitting whilst the gittings good...High Ho Silver...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2004)

OoC:Nice descriptor, Sparky.

IC

_ Into the Cauldron They Go_


OoCre:Whistler casts _Bless_ +1 Attacks and saves vs. Fear.
Semm grows [Big[/I]:+2 Str,-2 Dex,-1 Attacks and AC.10' reach, +1 damage die catagory.

_Round One_
Wallam  19 (only has a slingshot...holding)
Brahnz  18
Lupe     13 (holding on _Guard_ with the two boys)
Semm    11
Whistler 10
Tzzarcct  8 (Sorry, rolled a '3')
Mantis     8 (Er, a '4' for you...um...)

Derry 3 (rolled a '1', he goes last, has the bow)


OoC:Someone give me abreak down in the OoC if you like on which Orc you are doing what to. All is nt clear as-of-yet. In particular, what is Brahnz doing?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Brahnz smiles at her friends and charges down the path directly toward the Forge.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2004)

OoC:That was quick...

IC
Brahnz _Charges_ directly down the hill, her long wicked Spear held out ,ready for the death-dealing, a small shower of rock following her descent. The Orc closest looks over suddenly, his snarl of rage turned to alarm as the Elf-Dragon reaches him and impales the beast <10HP,dead>. The Orc slumps off of the weapon, helped by Brahnz's kick.

Now that the Attack had commenced, Wallam laughs as he lets fly his lead shot, catching the next further Orc <Orc 3> in the back <2HP>. 

Lupe _Guards_

Semm, causng a near Avalanche of rock to follow him, Knuckles his way down the slope with a mighty Leap,clearing 15 feet in the first jump as he hurdles at the Southernmost Orc, slamming a massive hand around his head an _squeezing_...A slight squelching noise, accompanied by the convulsions of the Orc,signal it's end.

Whistler's crossbow bolt misses the Orc, shattering against the hillside behind him.

Orc<3> snarls,_Raging_ and _Charges_ Brahnz, trying to decapitate her with it's Battle Axe, though it's blow misses...

Tzzarcct moves down and North, around the backside of the Forge.


Mantis,seeing the situation requires a quick finish, lest this Orc buffoon raise an alarm, _Charges_ the remaining Orc, rushing up, only to miss the Orc (he almost cut Brahnz, though...). <Rolled a '1' for Mantis>


Derry let's fly an arrow,which sails through the window of the building that Semm is in front of, A yelp and a snarl echo back out.

_Round Two_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Brahnz looks at the attacking orc and sighs, You don't actualy think you will hurt me with that? She says and stabs at the Orc.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 5, 2004)

Slow on the draw, not particularly quick to his target, and totally wild on the swing Gabriel takes a moment to focus himself. Stepping back he is surrounded by a nimbus of glowing yellow light.

The Mantis stands ready.

OOC: Ug. 5' step out of threatened range if threatened still, cast _divine favor_ on self.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 5, 2004)

The Animal remains silent during the kill.  It pauses to ingest some of the gore in its claw, then turns to face the door.  It crouches low, gathering all of its immense strength beneath it, and barrels headlong through the door.  The smell of meat invigorates the Animal and at last it lets out a hungry _roar_.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2004)

Zadkiel curses as his bolt misses its mark and he quickly sets to getting another bolt ready. He hisses at The Boys, "Good shots! Seems like we got the drop on them. Keep your eyes peeled. And if I say get down - do it." Making a quick glance around where he, The Boys and Lupe are crouched. "Thanks for keeping guard with us, Lupe." He spares a rare grin for the wolf.

The winged Marshall's eyes dart around the rocky bowl... _Come on... where are you... _He's closely watching the entrances of the other buildings and the mine. He grits his teeth as Brahnz and Semm tear into their foes. _Scions...what are we? Why now?_ His wings tremble and he waits. _Tzzect... okay. Mantis... steady._Zadkiel waits for an Orc or something worse to present itself as a target. He keeps a watch on the others, making sure they're still in earshot of his voice. _Can't let them get too far afield._ He gets ready to move if they start to get too far away.

OOC: Holding.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 6, 2004)

OOC: damn I thought Tzzect was going to check out the situation first..oh well

Hearing the charge of the rest of the party, the bug-like Tzecct moves quickly around and down the hill coming up behind the other building, quickly scampering up to the roof staying low as possible drawing a bead on the nearest Orc that is distracted by the others..

OOC: trying to get a flank shot at any orc availible while on roof.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Round One


Brahnz <18> stabs at the Orc in front of her, impaling it and killing it.

Stepping forth from the dark confines of the cave, a tall black-skinned man  dressed in dark blue scale armor. He grins a wickedly toothed smile and moves to within 15 feet of Brahnz and mantis, unleashing a _Gift_ of vibrantly clashing colors at the pair. 
Brahnz is unaffected, avaerting her eyes in time to avoid the effect. Mantis, however, his optical nerves overcome and his head stunned into inactivity. He falls to the ground, twitching.
<_Color Spray_, Mantis Stunned anf Blinded for 2 rounds>
The man speaks,adressing Brahnz: 'Well,Sister, what a pleasant suprise. It has been so long since I last killed another of my kind...'

Wallam <17> shoots a rock through the window that his brother had fired through, missing any sort of moving target.

2 Orcs rush out of the cave, moving past the _Scion_ and right at Semm,frothing and _Raging_. To the horror of those watching, both hit
<a '20',no crit confirmation, and another high roll that hits AC23 with charge and rage...12 and 8HP, 20 HP total>. Semm is sorely hurt, though he retains his feet.


Lupe <13> (holding on Guard with the two boys)

Semm <11> laughs an animalistic growl as he grabs an Orc <12HP,dead>, ripping it's arm from it's body. His other massive arm snakes out and rips across the second orc's chest, spraying blood across the porch of the building, another dead Orc dropping at his feet.

Whistler <10> fires his crossbow at one of the Orcs, missing.

An Orc charges out from the Forge, missing Brahnz with his Hammer.

An Orc charges out from the southern building (with an arrow in his side), missing Semm with his morningstar.


Tzzarcct 8 (Sorry, rolled a '3') finds himself on the roof, and looking right down at the Scion. Taking his shot, he tries to plug this upstart in the throat, though he hisses a curse as his shot goes astray, causing the Enemy to laugh a gutteral laugh.

Mantis <8> (Er, a '4' for you...um...) Lays on the ground...< 1 round of Stun lessened>.

Derry <3> fires an arrowe at one of the Orcs besetting Semm, hitting it <3 HP> in the leg, though not dropping it.



Edit:Velenne,Ignore the two Orcs closest to the mine's opening, they are dead.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Map as of the end of Round Two...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2004)

Brahnz looks at Semm and Mantis and barks out DIE! as her breathweapon arcs out of her mouth the bolt of lightning headed straight for the Scion.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 10, 2004)

Brahnz's _ Lightning_ archs out, smashing into the Enemy Scion. When the smoke clears, he stands there still, smoking and fuming <26HP...Ouch.He missed his save by 1, but I rolled several "1''s, sorry>.

The Enemy says through charred teeth 'Well, little Sister, impressive, but not as much as this, I think...' The Scion then once more assails Brahnz with the _Color Spray_, this time she falls  <Stunned and Blinded for 3 rounds>.

Wallam fires a rock at the Scion <1HP>, smacking him in the arm. The man looks to the child and lickshis lips with a long,red tongue as he draws a bastard sword from the scabbard across his back. 
In alarm, Wallam yells Go save her, Boy!' at Lupe.

The Wolf, fighting his instinct to obey Brahnz, yet seeing his packmates fall, launches from the hill, barrelling down and into the Scion, though he fails to damage him.

OoC:I felt that Lupe wasn't going to take Brahnz going down lightly and made him take a Will Check, he failed the DC 15 with a '4'>.

Semm is up again, with an Orc facing him, another across the way standing over a now fallen Brahnz and the Scion having now downed two of his Comrades.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2004)

Time draws out and compresses, moments flashing into moments. _Scion._ Zadkiel's eyes narrow dangerously as he straightens from his crouch, sun flickering across his badge, "Stay here." he grates at the boys. 

It is not a request.

Zadkiel skims down the rocky scree as quikly steadily, wings and cloak flaring with the wind of motion. Semm is savaged. Mantis and Brahnz downed through some accursed _Gift_. _It is no wonder that people fear us._

Firing as he moves steadily down the slope he closes with the Scion. _Easy does it. Give him something new to worry about._ Halfway down the slope he hears Wallam's cry and he clenches his teeth as the Scion's eyes seek out the child. _Dammit._

The _Gifts of the Old Ones_ clamor in his chest - they seek release. His eyes blaze with the power and he addresses The Enemy, "Stand down. This'll go better for you if you come quiet like."

OOC: Diplomacy +13


----------



## Velenne (Feb 10, 2004)

Semm's mind wars with itself once more, caught between the Man who wants to hear Whistler and the Animal facing an orc.  In the end, the sweet smell of blood and the sudden rush of violence sway the tide.

The Animal reaches forward with both hands and seizes the orc by the sides of his head.  It's enormous muscles wrench the creature's neck around, claws digging into its soft skull and streching skin to the point of tearing.  If this does not kill the puny orc, it will at least leave an impression.  Finished with the little green piggy, Semm turns to the Scion and approaches slowly...

OOC: Don't forget Semm is Large and has reach.  Orcs who approach him draw AofO's when moving through his 10' threatened area.  This round is a single attack on the orc, then move toward the Scion.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2004)

Velenne:The Orc moved (Charged) into your space, not through.

IC

Semm lifts the little Orc up, all 250 pounds of him and _twists_, hearing the popping of bones and the ripping of inner tissue. <Dead Orc> The Orc falls lifeless at his feet. Then, Semm moves closer to the Scion, blood splattering his 
footsteps, so covered in gore is he.

Whistler moves down the slope, firing <hit, 8HP>, the bolt hitting the man dead on in the chest. The Scion lets out a snarl as he is struck, as well as staggering a step. The Scion gives no sign of response to Whistler's damands.

The Orc that stood over Brahnz tries to smash her, though his blow rebounds off of her armor <My orcs suck...>.


Tzzarcct is up...


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 11, 2004)

_Well, this is not quite the way I thought this would go...._Seeing his comrades and brother fall to this Black Scion, Tzzecct pulls back on his bow for another shot, releasing at the large beings side...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 11, 2004)

Tzzarcct fires again, hitting the Scion <4HP>, his arrow sticking out from the man's arm, thogh he still stands.

Mantis recovers his wits <Last round of Stun dealt with>

Derry fires an arrow, though it flys wide of the man...


_New Round_

Brahnz is _Stunned_

The Scion, seing himself being quickly surrounded,strikes at Lupe <hit for 7 HP>, in an attempt to break free of the melee, drawing a bite from the Wolf <hit for 2 HP and knocked down>.

Wallam fires another rock at the remaining Orc, missing the brute.

Lupe presses his attack, though he misses the Scion, who struggles upon the ground with him.

Semm is up...


----------



## Velenne (Feb 11, 2004)

Seeing its prey on the ground and weakened, the Animal consumes whatever objections are left of the Man,  _I can't! He is helpless and deserves a chance!_

Semm pounces on the Scion's prone form, claws and teeth slashing and tearing as only a mindless beast can.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2004)

Zadkiel's world compresses into the vision of blood before him. A growl rises in his throat as Semm lunges for the enemy Scion. Air hisses over bared teeth as he draws a deep breath. Wind stirs around his feet swirling dust into spinning twists which spiral away as he raises his right hand, eyes aglow. _...Hear me Semm, hear me..._ He advances on the impending carnage, "Semm you have to *STOP*." The _Command_ slashes out across the basin like a whipcrack, the power of it rippling the air and slamming into Semm. The force of voicing the _Gift_ drops Zadkiel to his knees, blood trickling from the corner of his mouth.

OOC: Whistler casts Command on Semm.  Didn't think I'd be using it that way.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

OoC:Too bad Semm acts _before_ Whistler...

Stepping a fw feet closer, Semm reaches out, hungrily,blood spattered claws grasping the form of the Scion before him. The man struggles, to no avail as Semm's claws tear into him <hit,10HP>. In a moment the struggling is done, the form now a limp and shattered wreck in the arms of the Animal. The sword falls from listless fingers, a dull *thud* resounding across the space between the two buildings.

Whistler's words fall short, as he sees the slavering Beast tear the Scion from the ground, savage claws rending him...
There is one pitiful Orc left, oblivios to what has just transpired, preparing once more to smash at Brahnz with his forge hammer...

OoC:What's WHistler goingto do? He is about 10 feet from the Orc, who stands over the _stunned_ form of Brahnz. Mantis is shaking the effects of the _Color Spray_ <he acts next round>.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2004)

The Animal's carnage can not be abated. _Dammit._ The marshall slows his advance, turning his gaze and his powers instead upon the last remaining Orc. *"STOP."*  He _Commands_. The word flies from Zadkiel, almost tangible as it impacts their unwary Foe._Dammit, should have been faster. Maybe we can learn what we need from this one. Must keep an eye on that Scion. Nobody could survive Semm like that... but it can't hurt to be cautious._

OOC: _Command_ instead on the Orc.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2004)

Semm's mournful wail tears across the landscape, lasting several seconds until the winded Man is out of breath.  He pushes the Animal back, shrinking until he is normal sized (for Semm) and somehow less monstrous.  

His keenly aware eyes regard the corpse below him. "You chose the path of selfishness with your Gift.  Your darkness will taint no longer."

Semm wipes the blood from his jaw and claws on the Scion's clothing.  Standing, he looks off into the distance and tries to come to grips with his actions.  The Animal was useful, yes, but it must also be controlled.  His fight would continue...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> OOC: _Command_ instead on the Orc.




The Orc ceases it's assault, halting in mid blow, it's arms straining...

Turning and trying to run back into the building, the Orc is hit by Lupe <who misses> and almost gets away before a massive clawed hand snakes out, snapping it's neck <14HP, dead Orc>.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2004)

ooc: Can lupe` get the orc?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2004)

OOC: Semm the Animal will certainly opt for the AofO.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> OOC: Semm the Animal will certainly opt for the AofO.




Editing above


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> ooc: Can lupe` get the orc?




Edited Above


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2004)

Lupe` starts earing off a chunk of the orc and eating it. He also will drag a hunk over to Brahnz.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Brahnz recovers from the _Color Spray_ completely.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2004)

Brahnz shakes her head and yawns a disturbing thing as her jaw unhinges somewhat and the shark teeth show. She gets up and looks around Did anyone check for survivors yet? When she hears not she will enter the building and look for people.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

The building to the North is indeed a Forge, several weapons and bits of machine parts (unknown) in various states of work.
No Orcs or captives are present there, however.


To the south, the building shows itself to be a Barracks of sorts, a makeshift one anyways. There look to have been 10 or 12 Orcs living here. <Orc body count is 8 or 9 at this point...>. Again, no prisoners are in evidence.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 12, 2004)

Brahnz wastes no time She calls out to Whistler and the boys, They may be in the mine. The buildings are clear bring the boys down.
She goes to the mouth of the mine and looks down.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2004)

The Mantis snaps his vision clear and with a disgruntled click nods to Brahnz and zips towards the mine entrance.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2004)

With a slow wave of his hand, Semm encourages them onward to the cave but stays where he is, hovering over the dead Scion.

"Call for me if you have need of me.  My nose is keen and you may get lost.  But...I have no wish to discover what I feel to be down there.  Darkness and death, mayhap.  I have seen enough of that this day."

The great beast of a man looks westward and narrows his eyes at the horizon, lost in thought.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking towards the cave, Tzzarcct suddenly feels something _pulling_ him...Shard.
None of the others have detected it as-of-yet, but tzzarcct was one of the _Touched_, after all.


OoC:Wh is staying above ground, btw? Semm and ...


Entering the cave (which is actually a long mine tunnel,in reality), the Band moves downwards and deeper into the Earth. Tzzarcct's senses become more acute to the _[Shard_, and soone Whistler and Mantis Detect it as well. Lastly, Brahnz almost tastes the scent...

The tunnel bends ahead and you are all about to round it when Mantis suddenly reaches out hands and stos you all. He distinctly heard Orcish voices.
After a moment, a cry comes up the tunnel, followed by more and gutteral laughter. The cries of pain are clearly not of Orcish origin...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 13, 2004)

Two hands held up on his left side Mantis looks at Whistler for a brief instant before peering down the hall.  Crouching low he signals with a third hand for Tzzecct to scout it out.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 14, 2004)

Feeling this close to a Shard, Tzzecct had to restrain himself from rushing forward. He quickly climbed the walls of the mine to the ceiling and started scuttling down the shaft to the orcs voices.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 15, 2004)

Brahnz wastes no time turning the corner and getting the orcs attention. She Semm and Whistler had played this card before. she draws them around the corner away from the innocents and the "menfolk" rip the bad guys a new one once the turn the corner.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 17, 2004)

Tzzarcct scuttles up and onto the ceiling, movingoff down the passageway.

Brahnz moves round the corner.

Brahnz and Tzzarcct both see a trio or Orcs ahead, in an area perhaps 15 feet wide, an irregular area showing much recent digging activity.
On the ground just past the Orcs is the crumpled form of a person, while digging listlessly on one wall are three people; 1 male human, a female human and a dwarf. All three look very bad off, and one of the humans (an old man of perhaps 45 years) looks as if he is about to drop. 
The heat in the tunnel is oppressive, perhaps 90 degrees, with dust cloggnig the air.

Brahnz whistles, causing the Orcs to turn her way, snarls rising in their throats.Winking at them, she hastily runs back around the corner <Pre-Iniative>, where she then drops and readies her spear.

The Orcs run after her, though only one turns the corner, the last droped by a bolt shot from above, as Tzzarcct straightens out and takes aim after the orcs have passed his position, hitting the beast in the back, killing him.

It is quick work, as one Orc runs up Brahnz' spear, while the other is chopped to pieces by Mantis' blades...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 17, 2004)

Nodding to both at a job well done the Mantis clicks approvingly and sets about cleaning his blades and stripping the corpses of valuables.  Gabe figures that speaking to frightened captives would be best handled by someone like Whistler who doesn't have say antennae growing from his head.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2004)

Have no fear. you are saved. I am Brahnz. I child of the Metalic Dragons. I will carry those who need it outside into the cool air. we will get you food as well. She says and gently picks up the eldest human.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2004)

Zadkiel looks to the boys and puts his fingers to his mouth to whistle them down. The opening of the mine leers behind him and Semm speaks. The words give Whistler pause. He tugs his hat at Semm, "Truer words, Semm. Truer words..." He remembers his pack and trots up the slope, gesturing The Boys to follow him back down. Passing the Animal he quietly says, "I know you'll keep 'em safe." And to The Boys, "Stay here. Semm will look after you." He scratches Lupe’s ruff, giving the wolf a very quick once-over to assess the worst of the damage. “Stay here, Lupe`. I won’t let anything happen to Brahnz.” He winces and smiles ruefully at the wolf, “Anything more.”

Turning toward the mine entrance he sees the disappearing forms of the others and trots to catch up. _I can _feel_ it. Arrowin didn’t lie. It calls out._ They round the corner and Zadkiel barely clears his sword in a rasp of steel by the time Brahnz, Tzzecct and Mantis have annihilated the remaining Orcs. Feathers flutter in the stifling air. _It's miserable hot in here. What’s that…?_

Whistler steps up, sheathing his sword, long legs clearing the bodies of the Orcs easily. Pulling off his hat and wiping his brow, he looks at the pathetic folk before him. Brahnz steps up next to him, her words and demeanor soothing, if her countenance is not. Wings flaring to cool himself Zadkiel addresses the assemblage, “I am Marshall Zadkiel.” He indicates the others with a gesture, “These are Gabriel and Tzzecct. And you already met Brahnz. The renegade Scion is dead. We will help you out of here.“ The gray elf stoops to examine the crumpled form, eyes thumbing back lids and making a perfunctory check of the body’s condition. He does the same for the others and helps carry any out who cannot walk on their own. “Another waits outside. Semm. He is… imposing. Do not fear.”


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2004)

OoC: DM screw up. blame it on the Con/getting a flu, which even now rages through my system:rolled a Fort save of 10 on my new stupid D20...grr.
One of the humans is a woman of 30 years or so, editing.

One of the men seems able to walk well enough. His dress suggests that he may be the uncle that the two boys spoke of. The othes need help, having obviously been here longer than the aforementioned man.

When you get them outside (they do gasp when they see Semm), the boys yell 'Ma! Ma!' and race to the battered woman, nearly bowling her over. She looks ready to collapse and is teary eyed, although she has little water to shed,as she looks very dehydrated.
Turning to you all, she says 'Thank you good Folke...You pulled me from Hell an' saved my boys.' Then, she collapses to the ground.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 18, 2004)

As the others look to the humans that were being used as labor...Tzzecct concentrates his senses looking for that tingling feeling that drew him this direction_I know its here...but where?...._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2004)

Brahnz will offer her waterskin to the survivors. Drink slowly. There is plenty but you don't want to make yourselves sick. I will go hunt us some food. She says and turns to Whistler. May I suggest you get them in to a building. You should strip the scion and orcs of thier valuables as well. I'll be back in a few hours. game seems plentiful here.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> As the others look to the humans that were being used as labor...Tzzecct concentrates his senses looking for that tingling feeling that drew him this direction_I know its here...but where?...._




The _Shard_ is unmistakingly in the tunnel/mountain somewhere...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Brahnz will offer her waterskin to the survivors. Drink slowly. There is plenty but you don't want to make yourselves sick. I will go hunt us some food. She says and turns to Whistler. May I suggest you get them in to a building. You should strip the scion and orcs of thier valuables as well. I'll be back in a few hours. game seems plentiful here.





An hour later, Brahnz has several rabbits and some succulents (like cactus) that are edible. Enough food for all 9if Semm goes light...).

The humans (and the Dwarf) are all moved to the southern structure, given water (there is a barrel of water in there as well) and allowed to rest on cots, though these do smell of Orc.The freed people don't seem to mind much.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 18, 2004)

When the others come up from the caves, Semm is sitting atop the roof of the forge, facing West.  People gasp, they mumble, but he's used to it.  Turning his back to them, he quarrels with his bitterness and his desire to be just another Man.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 19, 2004)

Looking around Tzzecct deciedes to follow the cool throbbing call of the shard _may be of use to us...seems the others may not be interested but I am...._ He slowly continues in the direction from which the call is strongest taking care to move as quietly as possible....


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2004)

After finishing with the orc bodies, Gabriel sticks with Tzzecct, trusting the wasp's senses to be better than his own.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2004)

Semm,Brahnz and Whistler are outside,tending to the wounded and exhausted folk so recently freed. The boys are helping quite a lot, and are showing themselves to be very useful, skinning the rabbits and even getting a pot ready to cook a stew.


_The Mines_

Mantis and tzzarcct make their way back to the end of the tunnel, where Mantis can definately sense the _Shard_, pointing a finger at a spot just off of where one of the slave-miners was digging. Tzzarcct can feel it as well, and soon both are digging into the rock, chipping away diligently and patiently.


Finally, a depression is revealed in the rock, a faint pulsing glow showing forth, a small blue crystal lying amidst the grey stone...


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2004)

Gabe gingerly lifts it free of its hole and holds it up to the two of them, staring at it.  "Wck-at do you thin-ck it doezz?"


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 20, 2004)

By holding it...perhaps we may just find out...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 20, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Gabe gingerly lifts it free of its hole and holds it up to the two of them, staring at it.  "Wck-at do you thin-ck it doezz?"




Mantis has little time to reflect, as the _Shard_ lights up white hot and melts into his palm, small lightning arching up and down the length of his limb.
Flashes of light assail him for a brief moment and then are gone, as he feels himself rejuvinated from  the day's exertion.

OoCOWER-UP!!!

Mantis +300XP


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2004)

OOC: Mantis goes all Highlander for a moment.

Gabe cries out in pain as the little piece burns its way into his hand and lightning crackles up his arm.  When it finishes he doesn't feel much different, maybe a little less tired, and he cocks his head at Tzzecct.

"Ow."


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2004)

_Outside:_

Zadkiel takes care of the nasty business of seeing to the bodies of the dead Orcs and the Scion. He takes the three more scalps and squints down at the Scion looking ruefully at the blood-smeared edge of his blade. _Don't think this'll do the trick._ He shrugs and drags the Scion's body over to where the other bodies are.

He walks over to where Brahnz, Wallam and Derry are preparing a meal for the former captives. He hunkers down, lanky form folding, he seems all elbows and knees. And wings. "So, tell me what happened. Start at the beginning." He cocks his head looking at the frail forms.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 22, 2004)

Boards are up and running!


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 24, 2004)

Taken aback by the power generated by the Shard, Tzzecct looks at his friend Well at least ya din'a grow another head or wings...you ok?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 24, 2004)

"I don't fck-eel mth-uchk diffckerent. Lezz tired. Little crispcty." He shrugs with all four arms before scratching his head with one.

After a moment he shakes his head and just writes it off as either a dud or just what shards do and takes one more quick look around the place for any salvage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2004)

Brahnz has been tending to the humans and harboring a bit of envy of the boys' mother. She will most likely never find a mate for herself, let alone have children. 
She tends the cook fire and looks up at Whistler, Where are the bugs?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2004)

Zadkiel listens to whatever the freed folk have to tell him and only nods, pressing for more detail when it doesn't seem forthcoming. Rooting out especially anything about the Scion or what he was after.

At Brahnz's question he stands, still peering down at The Boys, their mother and the others. Without looking away from them he says, "In the mine, I imagine." He finally turns his smoldering gaze away and looks at the mine entrance, then at Brahnz. "You want to go get them, or should I?"


----------



## Velenne (Feb 24, 2004)

"I will go," comes Semm's voice suddenly.  He turns his bulk around and down to face them.  Giving Zadkiel a nod, the large man swings his legs over the forge's roof and lands noiselessly on the ground below.  He quickly sweeps into the cave without another word, gliding across the ground like a predator.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 25, 2004)

_ Outside_

The survivors tell differing stories.


The boys' mother (Enyarra) tells a story similar to that told by them. Her family wagon was ambushed, most killed and she dragged off into slavery.
The Scion had made comments to the effect that the Orcs would be allowed a bit of _sport_ with her after her usefulness was eneded as a miner, and she thanks all the slient gods that you arrived to rescue her.

The other men were miners here at the mine, looking for silver. There is a little in evidence, though mostly in the form of a greyish mud. The men mention that they have a sluice down at a nearby stream (along with their cart and donkey) for extracting the silver. The Scion attacked when they were down there two days past. They seem worried about their donkey (Vestria), and want to go and check on her as soon as possible.

The Dwarf was a lone traveller on the Road, captured, no doubt because of his racial prediliction towards mining. He has beenstubborn in aiding the Scion, and he bears many bruises and a broken finger for his insolence.

All of the people (except for Enyarra) know Gertle's Gulch well, and inform you that the town is about 15 miles away.


_The Mine_

Mantis and Tzzarcct hear Semm as he is rounding the last corner, and when he does, Semm sees that the _bugs_ are indeed all right, although Mantis looks different somehow, the weariness of the day lifted a bit from his chitinous shoulders...


----------



## Velenne (Feb 25, 2004)

"Are you finished here?  What have you found?"  Semm asks in as non-threatening a manner as possible and still his deep-as-the-ocean voice reverberates across the cavern.  He looks down at the bugs and tries to piece together what happened. 

"You found one?  A piece?  Hmm..."  He trails off.  Semm is still unsure of what he thinks about finding Shards.  It almost felt like stealing, but from something much much bigger than anything he could get his claws around.  "We should see what Zadkiel has learned."


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 25, 2004)

Gabriel finishes looking around and after collecting anything of interest he nods to Tzzecct and heads back out with the beast.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 25, 2004)

Although he does feel the old pull of his dwarven heritage to exploring more of this underground mine, Tzzecctt also feels that there is little of use to be found here and joins the others outside the mine.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 25, 2004)

Semm, Gabe and Tzzarcct exit the mine to find the rescued prisoners in better spirits. A short time later, there are rabbits cooking, as brahnz returns (with the two boys in tow) from hunting.

By late afternoon, those rescued feel able to move again, although a night's rest would be the logical way to go here, seeing as they have had an ordeal of this nature thrust upon them.

Of the _Scion_, the Dwarf tells a slightly more elaborate bit of information.
' That man were a spooky feller...gon' on about a big score o'Shard an all. Gloated, he did. Said 'ed 'ave my whole falimy slavin away fore the year wuze done, once _the boss_ arrived in Gertle's Gulch. Don't know what thet feller's boss is like, but if'n he is big enoughto push the likes o' that black Demon about, then I want to be about five 'unnert miles from here when he does show up...'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 25, 2004)

Brahnz sits on the floor in lotus positiontossing a ball back and forth with Willam. So they arn't the only ones? That's bad news for the Gulch. We should scour the place looking for any papers the scion may have left. I'll go looking in the other building. Gabe would you acompany me?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 25, 2004)

The Mantis clicks an assent and heads into the building the scion emerged from, his four arms go to work rifling through everything he can find, overturning bunks and the like.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2004)

Zadkiel nods at Brahnz's suggestion and watches as the _drake_ and _bug_ step inside the small outbuilding. He watches Gabriel closely noting something... he can't put his finger on. He turns to Tzzecct and asks, "What did you two find?" He checks his blades and crossbow, a rote motion, speaking of long, deeply ingrained routine. He looks off toward the stream the miners indicated, "Care to tell me on the way to round up Vestria? Semm, you coming?" He nods his head sharply in the direction and without waiting for a response he heads off. _Nope. No sir. Brahnz is right. This is definately. Not. Good._


----------



## Uriel (Feb 26, 2004)

OoC:COnnection down earlier, off to work, bigger post later...
BTW, the Scion had walked out of the cave mouth, not a building...

IC

Brahnz and Gabe root about through the building, to no avail. Whatever the Scion had in the way of secrets died with him.
The two old miners look on, hoping that you wouldn't completely destroy their place, but not commenting harshly towards those who had so recently rescued them.


Whistler (and whoever else went with him) travel about a quarter of a mile East and find a little creek, piles of tailings on one bank, a donkey tied to a tree nearby. She brays nervously as you approach, but settles when she determones that you aren't trying to eat her. The beast looks a bit malnurashed, but alive. At least she had water nearby (any grasses and leaves within reach have been stripped).


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 26, 2004)

Looking up at Zadkiel, Tzzecct chews his lip, Well, was like this, found a small shard Mantis picked it up, was a bright flash and it went away....dinna seem to harm him none..course this means any more shards found we might want to take our time picking them up.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 26, 2004)

Gabriel comes back out empty handed and listens to Whistler and Tzzecct.

"Wtell, ecksept for the mckelting tzzrough mck-y hand and eltrocuting me," Gabe deadpans.

"Bck-ut, Tzzecct is right.  I'm fck-ine nowt, and wt-e zzhould--clck!"  he breaks off, angered by his broken unintelligible speech.  Frustrated he finishes, "Wt-e zzhould defckinately be carefckul picking zzhards up."


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2004)

Zadkiel murmurs to the tethered donkey, soothing words in his low, rasping voice. "Easy now, Ves. Gonna get you outta here." He grabs a fistful of scrubby underbrush to feed the sorry creature and unties her. Scratching between her ears he looks around for anything the miners may have left or lost when taken captive. 

Leading the donkey back down the rocky trail he listens to the description of what happened with the Shard. _Wish I'd been there to see. Still, I guess Gabe looks alright. Better even._ He purses his lips as he brings the donkey to the miners, "Here she is, just fine." The donkey noses his hand for more scrub, "A little hungry though."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2004)

The two miners are overjoyed to see their beloved donkey (who brays happily at them in turn), hobbling over and hugging the beast.
The boys have been digging around the mine and have found something else of interest: Several arrows fletched with green and black feathers.
The miners have not seen them before thisand Brahnz seems to think that they are of elvish make, not orcish. The arrows are fletched but lack heads. It seems that whoever was making them left prior to their being finished, or perhaps he/she planned/plans on returning to finish them. The miners have seen no Elves...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 4, 2004)

The Dragonchylde takes the arrows and says They're lovely. Thank you for the gift boys. and winks a warm golden eye at them. Well now we need to get going. I'm sorry for the mess looking for any thing more in the buildings but we needed to know what we could about the big nasties coming to Gurtie's Gulch. Whistler did you find anything of interest on the Scion's corpse?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2004)

Zadkiel's eyes widen at the implication of the elven-made arrows. He walks over to Brahnz and holds his hand out, "Mind if I take a look?" He inspects the arrows closely. His eyes narrow as he peers at the distinctive fletching and he absently answers Brahnz's question. "Uh... not much." The Marshall is absorbed. His wings twitch as a breeze gusts into the bowl.



OOC: Uriel - any idea about the arrows, where they might have come from, or who? Whistler is distracted - Uriel did he find anything on the body? I didn't say he checked - should I have or is that understood? I didn't think to do it, actually.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 5, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> OOC: Uriel - any idea about the arrows, where they might have come from, or who? Whistler is distracted - Uriel did he find anything on the body? I didn't say he checked - should I have or is that understood? I didn't think to do it, actually.




OoC:No harm done, the body hasn;t gone anywhere.

IC

The dead Scion's wears a suit of _Master-Worked_ scalemail of a dullblue color.. His sword is also of similar (MW) make, being a bastard sword of dwarvish design... In a pouch, the Scion had a few personnal trinkets (some teeth from a bear,it looks like, a pair of dice, a worn silver coin and a 4" piece of Ivory. It might have fetched 10 or 20 Gold, although it has been marred with deep grooves, 4 of them, as if he had ticked off checks for something that he had acomplished.It might bring 5 Gold now.
As well, he had a small pouch containing 30 GP and 3 small stones, tourmalines (appraisal checks needed).

Wallam comes out of the foundry with a bag of something heavy, saying that there are more inside. Within, you see four sacks (2 are sets of saddlebags, actually), all containing money.These were hidden under a recently torn up floorboard. The boy sheepishly says he _accidently_ discovered the hidden treasure.

Found: 
Sack One: 623 CP, 234SP, 42 GP (This is the one that Wallam brought outside)

Sack Two: 124 CP,854SP, 126 GP

Sack Three: A bolt of red silk that might bring a hundred gold pieces in Gertle's Gulch and a smaller one of blue that might bring 50 GP.

Saddle-Bags One: 244 SP,325GP

Saddle-Bags Two: 302CP,329SP,125GP

The boy points to sack One and says 'Thet one wuz our's....
the dwarf and miners similarly look at the loot and register suprise,then elation,then resignation, as they know that whatever wealth they had has been lumped togeher, and they can hardly ask for anything, since you have saved their lives...


Edited: I had left out one sack.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2004)

The Mantis watches the little boy drag out the saddle bags and looks at the pulled up floor board.

_Accidentally, huh?  _Gabe gives a mental snort.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2004)

Zadkiel's attention is drawn away from the arrows by the sound of scraping. And clinking. He looks up to Wallam's dogged, dragging progress. _Need to check out that mine before The Boys get themselves killed._ He hands the arrow back to Brahnz and points out the pile he'd gathered of the Orcs' and Scion's posessions.

His amber eyes quickly asses the worth of Wallam's haul - and its likely origin. He watches the cascade of expressions on the miner's faces. _It's not just my decision. I wish it was._ He raises his eyes and scans the others as they gather around. _But they risked their necks. What can I say?_ The thoughts make him scowl and he gives himself a shake before looking up at the foundry. He _almost_ grins at Gabriel's snort, hard eyes glinting as he glances at Gabriel and then back to Wallam.

"More inside, eh? Why don't you show me, Wallam," the Marshall grates. He checks his weapons reflexively and stretches his shoulders.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2004)

I cannot accept monitary reward. I am after all very self sufficiant and these people need all the money they can get. they will have my share. Brahnz says. She will look at the bones and trinkets. after a moment she raises her head and says These are all luck talismans. This Scion thought he needed a great deal of luck to survive. He he he. 

ooc: Cast Detect Magic.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> ooc: Cast Detect Magic.




None of the objects radiate any sort of magic.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 6, 2004)

Nor does Semm request any 'share' of any reward.  As far as he's concerned, he's done a good thing and made the world a better place for a few people...if not a few orcs and a malicious scion along the way.  But it couldn't be helped.  The Animal must feed.  

A short ways away, he is on watch.  Really, it's part meditation and part watch, but if it is true that this Scion had a superior, then that superior might come looking...


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 6, 2004)

The Mantis collects what he believes to be his fair share.  It will likely go towards the repair and upkeep of his gear that will likely end up just killing some other slaver.

_It's not like a wench is like to drink with me lookin' like this.  And the whore who would take my coin, I don't want ta see._  Gabe's train of thought is not pleasant as he quietly and efficiently secures his share for travel.  _Though what Brahnz thinks some mud muckers are going to do with that much bread I can't imagine.  She's too soft-hearted.  Whistler's conscience is too big for his health too, but he also knows what's gotta be done when the chips 're down._


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2004)

Totals

1049 CP
1661 SP
576 GP
MW Scalemail
MW Longsword
30GP and 3 gems (Tzzarct thinks that they are worth about 50 GP each) from the Scion.
Bolt of Silk 100GP
Bolt of Silk 50GP
5 GP piece of Ivory
6 Greataxes
11 daggers
1 Heavy mace
3 Javalins
a half dozen suits of (smelly Orcish) studded leather armor

oC:That's a pretty big haul, actually. Even the most altruistic PC doesn't have to give it all to the NPCs...none of them had anything like that much cash, as is obvious.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 6, 2004)

Looking over the gathered loot, Tzzecct states Wouldn't mind keeping one of these gems....perhaps we can unload all this armour and weapons back at town...besides which shouldn't we be heading off there?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2004)

Zadkiel nods, "Yes. We should head to town..." He purses his lips, "Could be that the Marshall there will know what happened to the owners of the rest of this here gear." He stoops, neatly folding his limbs and prods the stuff. "After that we can divvy up what's left." He eyes the scalemail and longsword with both envy and disgust. _Could I feel right wearing that mail or bearing that blade?_

He stands, dusting off his hands and knees, "Anybody feels they have a right to something here, take it. Seeing as how the rightful owners'd likely never have seen _any_ of it again without us. Me, I'll wait for the Marshall's say so, but I won't stop any of you from taking your fair share. Emphasis on the fair." It sounds like it might be another of Whistler's attempts at a joke, but the elf still isn't smiling.

He checks on The Boys' mother and the others, giving his comrades further time to take their due from the haul. He glances at the sun over head, squinting into its harshness.

"We could make Gertle's Gulch by dark, easy." He picks up his pack and slings it over one shoulder, slinging another of the confiscated bags across the other, grunting. "I'm ready."

OOC: Whistler is pretty near encumbered with just his own gear, if he slows down the group, someone else should take the extra bag.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2004)

Brahnz simply picks up all of her and Whistler's gear and starts walking to the town. Men. You guys would be hopeless with out me and I'm just a girl. She says with a wink of her Draconic eye.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 12, 2004)

"A girl with a horrible case of onion breath.  But still beautiful of course," says Semm.  He falls into stride with the others and makes casual conversation, his guilt seemingly either justified or forgotten.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 12, 2004)

Placing one of the gems into his pouch, Tzzecct lopes along with the group thinking more about these shards...._so the power depends on who touches it first...hmm wounder if thats true for them all?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 12, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> "A girl with a horrible case of onion breath.  But still beautiful of course," says Semm.



If Brahnz could blush she would. She may be a scion and half dragon but underneath she is a young elvish girl. Thank you Semm. is all she can say.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2004)

OoC:I'll assume that Semm is carrying the loot. Actually, since the moners want to go to town as well, in order to tell the Marshall there what happened, their donkey can carry quite a bit as well. Soemone let me know how the loot is being divided, if any shares,cash is being given to the rescued folk etc...


IC

The walk to Gertle's Gulch is an easy, if hot, trek through the scrub. Long before you can see the place, you smell it. Not the unpleasant stench of so many towns, but the miasma of spices and cooking, horses and cattle.
Several cattle ranchers are within a few day's travel, and they bring their animals to Gertle's Gulch to sell to the various travellers who frequent the place, both as food and as breeding stock, as the area is renowned for it's stock's quality.

Entering the South end of town, you draw a few looks from folk, both normals and several Scions that you see. As Tzzarcct has told you, this town has a fairly large population of Scions.

_Notable Personages_

A human with reddish skin, his hair looking like short spiky flames, his dress suggesting a duellist, as he bears matched rapier and poignard.
He inclines his head in a friendly, if guarded manner.

An Orc, scaly and massively built, easily the size of Semm (when not enraged, that is), leaning upon a huge mace, spitting tobacco into a spittoon alongside a slim halfling girl, her manner wild and feral. These stop their game long enough for the Orc to stare at Semm, his lips quivering in obvious, if contained belligerance. Puffing himself up as the Monster walks past, the Orc draws an alarmed reaction from several townsfolk nearby (who scamper away), as well as high pitched laughter from his Halfling companion, who mocks him with apelike gestures. The Orc snarls and swings a backhand at her, but misses, as she tumbles back and _up_...floating in the air brefly, before landing on a hitching post and chuckling again, winking at Semm as she does so.

Lastly, sitting on the porch of the nearby Sherriff's House is a Dwarf wearing the coat of a _marshall_, a badge clearly visable on his lapel. Wit his sits an elf, likewise wearing a badge, though this one is smaller (and less  shiny).
These two stand as you near, looking directly at your group, a questioning glint in the dwarf's eye.

Tzzarcct knows the dwarf as Marshall Lograin, and the elf as his deputy as Vim, a likeable enough pair.


----------



## ferretguy (Mar 14, 2004)

Turning to Zadkiel, Well there he is ,Marshal Lograin,he's a fair one, keeps this area comparably safe for our kind.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 14, 2004)

Gabe walks along quietly, his insectile body covered for the most part by his long poncho.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2004)

OOC: Certainly all of the folks we rescued would get their stuff back. I imagine, other than the stuff specifically mentioned as picked out, we'll divvy up what's left. What the Sheriff doesn't confiscate, anyway. Another retroactive request... Can we have brought the Scion with us? Properly bundled and concealed, of course.


Zadkiel scans the streets, right and left, gaze sweeping back and forth, an amber pendulum. He notes the duelist, and tugs the brim of his hat. He also notes the dangerous looking Orc and his floating halfling companion. When Tzzeect points out the Sheriff Lograin and Deputy Vim, he grates his Scion companions, the miners, the Boys and their mother, "We should go talk to the Sheriff." His wings flare and a few feathers come loose, carried off down the street in a gusting breeze. "After that, we figure out what to do next."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 16, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> OOC: Certainly all of the folks we rescued would get their stuff back. I imagine, other than the stuff specifically mentioned as picked out, we'll divvy up what's left. What the Sheriff doesn't confiscate, anyway. Another retroactive request... Can we have brought the Scion with us? Properly bundled and concealed, of course.
> 
> 
> Zadkiel scans the streets, right and left, gaze sweeping back and forth, an amber pendulum. He notes the duelist, and tugs the brim of his hat. He also notes the dangerous looking Orc and his floating halfling companion. When Tzzeect points out the Sheriff Lograin and Deputy Vim, he grates his Scion companions, the miners, the Boys and their mother, "We should go talk to the Sheriff." His wings flare and a few feathers come loose, carried off down the street in a gusting breeze. "After that, we figure out what to do next."




Ehem. Whistler. I think I'll stay with the people while you talk to the Sherif. I'm not liking the looks from some of these lowlifes. Brahnz says and escorts the people to the local inn or where ever they want to go.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 16, 2004)

As he passes the Orc, the Animal in Semm locks eyes with it.  He begins to drool, having very recently tasted the spicy blood of or-

Semm the Man shakes his head, tearing his eyes away and focusing them back on the rest of the surroundings.  Yet even still, he memory of orc blood in his mouth haunts him.  

Later, Semm nods at Brahnz's words and wordlessly follows her.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2004)

Zadkiel cocks a brow quizically at Brahnz before realizing that by 'lowlifes' she didn't mean the town's Marshalls. He makes an _Ah!_ face and nods to her.

"Wait a second, Brahnz, before you head off." He turns to the miners and The Boys' mother, "Enyarra, you and the rest should speak to the Sheriff. Tell him what happened."


----------



## Uriel (Mar 17, 2004)

OoC:Yes, you can have brought the body...)

IC

The boys both wish to run off, but they stay with their mother and Brahnz at Whistler's request.
As the group approaches Marshal Lograin, the dwarf stands, followed shortly by the elf deputee beside him.
Inclining his hat, Marshall Lograin smiles and says 'Afternoon Folks. Looks as if you have been afoot fer a spell. Morey,Daril._Mister Tzzarcct_...'
The Marshall's greeting to the two Miners is casual, as if he knew them in passing. When he addressed Tzzarcct, there was a distinct _note_ to his inflection. Tzzarcct knows that he isn't the Marshall's favorite person, by definition of his _professional_ calling, if not his personal actions.
Marshall Lograin looks at Zadkiel and continues 'Looks as if you might have an interesting tale to share,_Benezahl_*, why don't you folks come inside and shar it. We have cool lemonade and I'm sure that we kin scare up some vittels. Vim, why dontcha go over to Maggie's and see if she can send over some food.'
The elf nods, puts on his cap and steps off of the porch, heading off towards a grey building where several folks sit about, eating various foods (sandwiches, mostly) and  on the porch.

Leading the way inside, Marshall Lograin says 'Maggie makes the best corned beef this side of, well...pretty much the best corned beef I ever 'et.' The Marshall indicates several chairs in an office loking more spacious than you would have thought. Sitting in a high backed chair worn by the backsides of many before him, the Marshall lights a pipe and smiles at your group, awaiting what you have to share.

*Benezahl: Old Elvish for 'Brother-In-Arms. The Brotherhood of Marshalls dates back many enturies to a time when this now near-dead language was spoken alongside the others of the World in everyday conversation.
OoC:Think of it as Latin in our World.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 18, 2004)

_Best to keep to the rear of the group and let those who have any business talking speak up..._


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2004)

Apologies. Double post.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2004)

_If I never hear that tongue again, it'll be too soon._ The Marshall's jaw clenches, voice low, gravelly he nods his head, "Benezah." He can barely speak the word. Sweeping the hat off of his head reveals sweat-darkened silver hair matted down by his wide brimmed hat. He steps aside so that the others can file in. "Not sure _interesting_ is the word I'd use, but certainly we have a tale to tell."

He introduces the others, "Tzzecct, you know. This is Gabriel," He gestures at Mantis and then to the drake sister, "Brahnz and... where's Lupe`?" Whistler looks around, "Lupe` is Brahnz's wolf companion. And this is Semm. Did you know Bey? Semm was a... friend of his. The miners you know and this is Enyarra and her sons Wallam and Derry. Brave kids." He turns his burning gaze on The Boys and then looks back at the Sheriff.

He tells of the burnt wagon, and The Boys. The Ravenous Orcs. The murdered uncle. The mines and the Scion. The enslaved miners and The Boys' mother. The dwarf's warning about the Scion's bosses arriving soon. The discovery of Shard. The green and black fletched arrows - and that there was no sign of the elves who'd not yet finished them. The loot. He leaves room for his comrades to jump in where they will, but largely figures they'll let him do the talking. He finishes by asking Semm to show Lograin and Vim the body.

He stoops, wings fluttering and cloak flaring, as he uncovers the dead Scion's face and peers up at Lograin. "The Scion. Nasty customer. Oh, there still a bounty on these?" He pulls the sloppy bandit scalps from under his belt and drops them on the Scion's chest. He grimaces at the Scion, "His was too hard to take." Flaked scales and uneven gouges indicate where Whistler'd tried to part the dead man with his scaly crest. He shrugs.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2004)

Marshall Lograin frowns at Whistler's scalp-taking. It had been many years since the Marshalls participated in that base habit as a regular course, but the bylaws still allowed for it.

'Yea, 5 Gold Crowns per scalp, looks like you have 7 of em.We kin settle thet after we eat...ironically'

The Deputy returns with a box containing an intoxicating pile of food.
dark bread stuffed with a spicy pile of corned beef, with a clay pot of brown mustard and a pile of sauteed onions. Deputy Vim sets the box down and the is immediately set upon by the boys, who hover and salivate with no shame.
Lograin smiles, tapping out his pipe and relighting it as Vim brings out a large jar of some sweet smelling drink.
Grinning, the Deputy invokes a _Gift_, setting an icy sheen to the jar.
'Iced-Cold lemonade fer the parched...'

As the boys pass out sandwiched in danger of falling over from overstuffing, Lograin looks from one Scion to the next, gauging them. Finally, he asks Whister 'So...what for you now,Brother? You folks just passing through, or looking for a new Home?  As you can guess, we always need another badge in town. Pay's not great, but the reward is in bringing some peace to the unfortunate folk of the World.'
Lograin looks briefly.but very pointedly at the scruffy children and their emaciated mother, as they eat their fill of the sandwishes, blissful expressions upon their faces.
Lograin looks to the other Scions again 'There's plenty of work in The Gulch. Smithy needs strong hands, bodyguardin' fer the Merchants, cattle runs need muscle. Allgood and _honest_ work fer folks willin ta do it.' The Marshall looks at Tzzarcct for a moment as he says this last bit.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2004)

Brahnz looks around in silence. She sees the assembled scions as a blessing and curse for this town. She wonders what could draw so many powerful creatures to one place. Sherif? What has brought all of the gifted here? I mean no disrespect when I say this is no paradise. I would think they would keep moving until they find someplace more 'urban'.
She feeds Lupe` the sandwich that she cannot eat. Her body does not like spicy foods.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2004)

Whistler inhales his sandwich giving Lupe` a run for his money, though he hangs onto a glass of the lemonade, sipping it slowly. He nods to Lograin, "Thanks. Didn't expect such a warm greeting." He gestures with the glass, "It's a nice change."

He looks over his motley companions in various states of eating and feigning innocence - Tzzecct - and his eyes glitter with... fondness? He rasps, "I'd like to cool my heels somewheres. Here's as good a place as any. Where can the likes of us find lodging for a longer type stay? Though I'm much more interested in this Scion's bosses." He nudges the dead drake Scion with his boot, "Than I am in wrangling cattle." He shrugs.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 1, 2004)

Munchin' on his sandwich, Tzzecct cocks his head at the _honest_ comment..Now Sherif...ye canna' be sayin that I don't look for honest work...after all look at the company I'm keepin _besides which not to much of value in this town.._ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2004)

Brahnz sits and watches everything going on. It's her habit to allow the others to talk in social gatherings. She is very shy for what she is. Only Whistler notices the long glances at the mother and her children and he can hear the deep sigh of envy comming from her chest. 

_I will stay as long as I can._ she thinks to herself. _You don't know how much I want what you have human. But I will keep you and the children safe. this I swear on my possibly imortal soul._


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2004)

Frowning briefly at the Dwarf Rogue, the Sheriff says 'Well, why dontcha Folks think about things a spell.There's plenny o'room over at Penny's Place, seeing as she just had a big group leave, freeing up a half dozen rooms fer rent. Her prices ain't bad either, includin breakfast. I have somethings I need ta git onto, seeing as mean' Vim have been doing a bit of talkin when we should 'ave been doing. That Lemonade and the shade of a porch vs. the heat of the Sun'll do thet to ya sometimes. If ya Folks'll excuse us, we have to git fer a bit.'

The aforementioned Hotel is across town, not a very far walk (maybe a half mile at most).


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 6, 2004)

Gabe nods as the Sheriff leaves and finishes the last of his lemonade.  He says quietly to the others, "I'mzz upct for thck-at."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2004)

Brahnz awaits Whistler's decision. But the lemonade sounds lovely.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, I've never had a chance to stay there but I've heard its a good place....good food and clean beds. Tzzecct stands up and nods to the Sherif. Thanks for the drinks your honor!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2004)

Whistler squints over the glass at the others, the fond look gone. He nods and downs the lemonade at a toss, putting the glass down rather harder than is strictly neccessary, an affirming action. Decisive. "Thank you kindly, Sheriff. We'll go to Penny's. Should we come to you if we get itchy for something to do, or ask around?" Despite the refreshing drink, his voice is gravel, dust and wind. His wings twitch as he flips his hat neatly back up onto his head. _More'n likely, trouble will find us._ 

He looks up, suddenly - something amiss. _Where's Semm got off to? How could someone so huge slip away?_ He shakes his head.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2004)

Seem seems to have wandered off, and a glance out the window shows him over at the Blacksmith's, speaking with an old Gnome standing outside, a sooty apron upon his chest, a black-headed hammer and tongs in his hands.

The Sherrif nods at Zadkiel's statement, affirming an answer to the question as well as a _good Day_.


*********************************************************

Penny's is a fairly clean establishment, and Penny herself a friendly enough old woman. The place has about a half dozen townsfolk (or passers-through,perhaps) in the dining room, eating a early supper, or a late lunch.
from the smell, it seems to be a large roast of some sort,served with bowls of potatoes and onions. The atmosphere is friendly enough, and several of the patrons are laughing jovially at one table (2 dwarves and 3 humans).

The cost of rooms is paid easily from the small change from the Dragon-Scion's monies, a week in advance with no problem. It is an hour later, with Penny's promise of hot baths ('as soon as the kettel kin be heated').

*********************************************************

See OoC thread


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 11, 2004)

Seated alone at one table there is a stocky, wild looking figure.  Dark brown hair hangs down around his head as he leans over his plate, ravaging a serving of roast.  His manners leave a little to be desired, but as he hears people entering the place he looks up with a big smile on his face.  He gives a friendly nod to the newcomers and then wipes his face with his sleeve before returning to his meal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 11, 2004)

A female "Elf" smiles back at you. She stands about 7 foot atll and is covered in bronze scales. There is a long main of hair down her back that looks like moulten brass from a distance. She is acompanied by a timberwolf wearing a color of elven silk dyed bronze. He notices the bits of food on the floor and starts to scarf them up then sees the dwarf and tail between his legs backs away. I'm sorry master Dwarf. Lupe` has little in the way of social skills. I am Brahnz. My companions and I are new to the Gulch. can you tell me what he news is here?


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 11, 2004)

The dwarf looks up again when addressed and swallows a large mouthful of food before speaking.  He waves a hand dismissively at the wolf.

" 's no problem.  It don't bother me none." Then he looks at the wolf itself.  "Y'all can come back if you want, I ain't gonna hurt ya."

He returns his gaze to the scaled one in front of him, scratching idly at an itch underneath his beard.

"Nice to meetcha Brahnz, they call me Ezra.  I just got here myself, so I don't really know anything newsworthy.  But, you're more'n welcome to join me for a meal.  If you sit here for a spell, I'm sure that you'll learn something interesting from the people here."


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2004)

A tall gray elf, long-coated in dusty grays and browns, kicks his boots clean against the door jamb. He sweeps off his hat and a dim gleam reflects off of the Marshall's badge pinned to the hatband. Wiping his brow, he ambles into the room, boots clumping hollowly on the clean-swept wooden planks of the floor. He nods at the barkeep and goes over to arrange for rooms. He returns to the others and pauses as he hears Brahnz address one of the patrons. Scanning the room, with his bright amber gaze, he purses his thin lips. 

It's hard to loom over any one with Brahnz around, but the Marshall manages as he walks up near the scaly lass' elbow. Eyes narrowed he looks very closely at the dwarf, the wreckage of the roast, and Lupe's tucked tail. He listens to the dwarf's deep voiced reply and looks between the two, Brahnz and Ezra, a couple times before grating in his raspy whispered voice, "Later. We have some business to attend to." He turns on his heel and walks across the room, open long-coat flaring as he moves toward the stairs and the rooms. 

OOC: Welcome aboard hafrogman/Ezra! Apologies for Whistler's cold shoulder. He's not the nicest guy around. We need to split up some loot once and for all. Anybody care to RP this out or should we handle it in the OOC thread?


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 14, 2004)

Ezra bobs his head cheerfully at the newcomer, seemingly oblivious to the chilly reception.  He speaks to the retreating back as Whistler turns away.

"Fine, fine.  If y'all change yer minds, I'll be right here."



ooc: no problems sparky, Ezra is plenty friendly enough for the whole group.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2004)

Gabe, very uncomfortable in social situations since--well since his neck swiveled 360 degrees the first time and sprouted another set of arms--quietly follows in Whistler's footsteps.  He makes to speak, but when the first sound comes out as more of a click than a word, he bites it off and becomes introverted.

OOC: I say in order to avoid delaying things, waiting for consensuses and waiting for everyone to see things, Whistler just divides it all in character real quick.  He's kinda the leader anyways.    That is, if you don't mind the work Sparky?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2004)

Whistler tramps up the stairs and, once inside the room with everyone, shuts the door, bars it and begins the business of dividing the haul. He portions out coin first, giving Enyarra and The Boys their share, plus a little. He gives Wallam and Derry each a small, clinking bag of their own. He portions out three equal shares to the miners and squints at them as he hands over the sacks, "Speak up if I'm way off."

He scratches his jaw and looks at the remaining coin, divvying it up as equally as he can. He points two odd bags, "Brahnz, thought you'd like the cloth. And that one is for Semm. He may need it to get settled here." Whistler looks at Brahnz who is touching the cloth as she looks at Enyarra and her sons. His brow furrows and he clears his throat before moving along. He hands a sack to Tzzecct and Gabriel, "Here, the three of us have the same share. There'll be more when we sell of the armor and weapons."

He tosses a javelin and scabbarded dagger each to Wallam and Derry. And another of the daggers to Enyarra. He looks at the miners, "Any of this stuff yours?"

When the miners are done, he turns to the others, "We're going to sit on the Scion's armor and blade for a bit. Just until we know who the bosses are. Maybe the smith knows something. We can ask when we drop off Semm's share. For now, let's go eat." He stands and settles his long-mantled cloak and a few mangled feathers drift to the floor. He opens the door for the others and follows them out. Downstairs he crowds the motley group around Ezra's table and orders a couple large plates of whatever Penny has ready for everyone and a round of the house brew. He wolfs down another meal and sits back, sipping his ale quietly as the others eat and laugh and talk. He glances at Brahnz sitting across from Ezra. He glances at the other tables. He sits and breathes. _I could almost relax. Almost._

OOC: Sense Motive +7 on the miners evaluating their shares and claiming their weapons.

I'm assuming that this is one of the games that Argent is ditching. Brahnz's getting more value than Semm is - sorry Velenne - we'll make it all square should either of you return. I think a good thing for Brahnz to do would be to watch over Enyarra, Wallam and Derry. She could teach them to be Rangers!

Also, Jeremy, ferretguy, if either of you take exception to how this was divvied up, let me know - too much money to the miners, for example - though I've given them an IC opportunity to fess up if they're getting more or less than they should. 

Here are how the shares are broken down: 

Enyarra: 640 CP, 250 SP, 50 GP, Dagger (And a week at Penny's for the family)
Wallam: 30 CP, 7 SP, 2 GP, Dagger, Javelin
Derry: 30 CP, 7 SP, 2 GP, Dagger, Javelin


Morey: 60 CP, 150 SP,  GP 30
Daril: 60 CP, 150 SP,  GP 30
Dwarf: 60 CP, 150 SP,  GP 30


Brahnz: 1 gem (claimed in RP), 1 bolt silk (50 GP), 20 CP, 17 SP, 5 GP (pocket money)
Semm: 100 CP, 180 SP, 60 GP

Tzzecct: 1 gem, 17 CP, 250 SP, 133 GP 
Gabe: 1 gem, 17 CP, 250 SP, 133 GP
Whistler: 15 CP, 250 SP, 131 GP

Scion's stuff: MW Scale Mail and MW Longsword (other bits - ivory, dice, teeth)
Bolt of Cloth (100 GP)
6 Suits of orc-smelling studded leather
8 Daggers
6 Greataxes
1 Heavy Mace
1 Javelin

Oh, and sorry this took so long.


----------



## ferretguy (Apr 21, 2004)

Gathering up his share, Tzzecct goes down with the group _nice amount of cash...most I've had ina while_  Sitting down near the furry dwarf Tzzecct looks him up and down with his faceted eyes..So Ezra....what clan you hail from? My family is...well was the Oakenshields...a traveling dwarven troupe, traveled quite a ways before findin this place where I could be accepted, always good to meet another dwarf.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 21, 2004)

Sparky said:
			
		

> Whistler tramps up the stairs and, once inside the room with everyone, shuts the door, bars it and begins the business of dividing the haul. He portions out coin first, giving Enyarra and The Boys their share, plus a little. He gives Wallam and Derry each a small, clinking bag of their own. He portions out three equal shares to the miners and squints at them as he hands over the sacks, "Speak up if I'm way off."
> Enyarra: 640 CP, 250 SP, 50 GP, Dagger (And a week at Penny's for the family)
> Wallam: 30 CP, 7 SP, 2 GP, Dagger, Javelin
> Derry: 30 CP, 7 SP, 2 GP, Dagger, Javelin




The exhausted woman is overcome with emotion, a conflict of relief at being alive, when her family was so nearly wiped out, and happiness and a bit of shame at such a generous gift.' Mister Whistler...we haint being ungrateful, but this is more'n we ever had afore in our lives, Sir. We could do with half this and still be up from when we wuz attacked...at least as far as money goes.
Enyarra's right hand goes absently to the wedding ring on her left, stroking the thin copper band that the bandits had either overlooked or ignored when they took her.


The two boys are stunned at so much in the way of a gift, especially at the daggers, which they take up reverently, as if they had just been Knighted.
Smiling, they run out of the room their new blades in hand.



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> Morey: 60 CP, 150 SP,  GP 30
> Daril: 60 CP, 150 SP,  GP 30
> Dwarf: 60 CP, 150 SP,  GP 30




The Dwarf (Bolgrem) coughs and says something similar to what Enyarra said, though he does point to the Mace and ask if he could perhaps buy it with his share, as it was his (and his father's before).

The miners look a bit sheepish and Morey says 'Well, truth be known, we dinna have near this much'n cash'n such, though them Orcs did some damage to our Mine, smellin' the place up an tearing up our smithy.
How's about we take 10 less Gold each, Mr. Whistler, as thet's more like what we shoud get. Shame whut them orcs made us go'n dig like...we had a good'n'solid vein goin o' silver mud, then they made us vere off, looking fer some _Shard_ , which we never did find, by the Dead Gods...'


The night passes easily, with dinner a pleasant affair, the new Dwarf friend sharing interesting tales of his homeland, East of here. Baths are had for all, and the boys stay up late, bolstered by sugary treats from Borman's General, swirly candies and tarts. It isn't until 10 or so that Enyarra succeeds in getting them to bed, excusing herself as well, bidding all a good night.


**********************************************************

Across town, a lone horseman approaches town, the steady *Clip-Clop* of his steed's shoes upon the hard-packed dirt of the roadway echoing down between the buildings of Gertle's Gulch. he is seen by only one man, an oldster stumbling home from his drink.
The old man stops, peering at the rider through the pale moonlight, and then turns away, unsure that he had seen anything at all, the lingering effetcs of the _Gift_ hazing his mind een as he staggered on.

The _Rider_ looked for long moments at the Sherrif's Office, smiling a fanged grimace, then, with a slap of his reigns, he was moving on, melting into this new place.


----------



## hafrogman (Apr 21, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> So Ezra....what clan you hail from? My family is...well was the Oakenshields...a traveling dwarven troupe, traveled quite a ways before findin this place where I could be accepted, always good to meet another dwarf.




Ezra smiles at the newcomer and wipes his face clean on his sleeve.

"I've been away from home for a little while m'self.  I lived free for a while, then I got took in by some clan in the mountains up north . . . or were it east a little bit."

He gets a thoughtful expression on his face for a second, then shakes it off.

"I guess I've been gone so long, I plum forgot where home is.  No matter, I like living free.  If I ever need to go back I'm sure if I wander 'round for a while I'll find it again."


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2004)

Whistler nods at the swarthy dwarf's description. "Home is where you make it. And more important than the place are the people." His eyes flicker to where Brahnz chats amiably with Penny as she orders more drinks for the table.

For the most part he sits quietly enjoying the bustle of the common room. Later, after several more rounds, he takes out his shawm, a curious reeded flute, and plays a sad, hollow tune. Spilling notes tug the heart. Loss. Longing. He rubs his forehead with a tired hand when he finishes and stands, sweeping up his hat. 

"Evening all. Ezra." And with that he disappears up the stairs.

***********************************
*In the Night:*

Outside, in the dark, beyond the warmth and solace of Penny's place, a shadowed stranger with a predatory grin rides down the street.

Whistler wakes suddenly ears straining for the sound of what woke him. _Trouble._ Tucking a wing and throwing off the thin blanket, he rolls off of the bed into a low crouch. A whisper and Smoke is drawn, gleaming deadly in the dim of the darkened room. 

He pauses, still as stone, listening. He takes a deep breath and rubs the back of his neck where chills raise fine hairs in hackles. The mangled feathers of his wings flare momentarily before tucking themselves somewhat neatly back into place.

_Dire possum on my grave._

He sheaths the blade and stands to sit on the edge of his bed. He leans over, elbows on his knees, face in his hands. His wings curl protectively around him as he tiredly rubs his eyes. He sits like that for a long time.

*********************************
*At Dawn:*

Whistler rounds up the crew at an obscene hour, knocking loudly on door of the room Tzzecct and Gabriel share. "Tzzect, Gabriel. Up and at 'em boys. We've got gear to sell, a town to explore. Work to do. Daylight's burnin'." He nods at rustling sounds within.

He hesitates at Brahnz's door, fist balled to bang on the door. He knocks quietly, "Brahnz, Lupe`. Time to get up." He waits listening. "Brahnz?" He tries the door and finds it open. The room empty, the bed  neatly made, as if it hadn't even been used. 

"Brahnz..." he whispers. 

The whip-cord tightness of Whistler's posture slips and his shoulders sag. He clears his throat, eyes raking the room savagely as his back snaps back to attention. He turns on his heel, mail clinking, cloak and wings flaring. Several perfect, pure-white feathers float gently to the floor.

***********************************
*In the Common Room Again:*

Whistler sweeps down the stairs into the warm common room. _Yes. Breakfast._ He spots Ezra sitting in the same spot as last evening. He sits and orders breakfast before turning a pointed look at Ezra. He grates,  "Ezra." It _might_ be a greeting. 

The tall thin gray elf leans back, chair creaking, "You here all night?"

A bowl of steaming cereal soon arrives with a tray -  thick, black molasses, dark butter and various dried fruits. And a small copper kettle full of a rich, roasty smelling coffee. Whistler pours a cup of the coffee and upends the small crock of molasses into his bowl. He looks up from the bowl at Ezra.

_Wonder if he's seen her..._


----------



## hafrogman (May 5, 2004)

Ezra gives a yawn at being up so early and mentally scolds his stomache for waking him up.  He watches as one of the visitors from the other night strolls into the room.  The newcomer stares right back at Ezra before finally adressing him.  Ezra scratches at his beard and a little bit of dust falls from it as he does.

"Well, that depends, don't it?  Do y'all mean here here, or just here?  I done spent the night at this here inn, mighty comfy beds they've got, too.  But if ya mean, have I left this chair since you saw me last, then 'course I have.  I ain't have gonna slept here."

He laughs at the ridiculous nature of the idea.  He takes a bite of his breakfast and washes it down, then he turns back to Whistler.

"Whatcha wanna know for?"


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

The door leading from Penn'y dining hall opens from outside, showing a small elf boy latching it to the wall adjacent while simultaneously sweeping the porch with an old switch and trying to picking up the spittoon from last night's patrons. Sniffing distatefully, the lad smiles a bit at those up early and heads out back, seemingly to wash out the spittoon and perhaps clean there as well.

Penny emerges from the kitchen, a pile of sausages big enough to choke an Ogre balanced upon her arm, the other hand carrying a platter stacked impossibly high with griddle cakes. Behind Penny are three children, 2 male humans and a tiny halgling girl, no more than 2 feet high. The first two carry platters of scrambled eggs, the smell of onions and peppers wafting off and into your noses. The tiny girl struggles (but succeeds) at trying not to spill a pitcher of molasses. Once the entire meal is layed out, the children run back and forth, bringinf utensils and other odds and ends of a proper breakfast, including coffee and tea.
Penny smiles over it all, whistling happily, though she stops long enough to address the newcomers 'I takes in Orphans and others down o' their luck...I talked with that nice young woman fer a spell this morning, and her'n'her two lads'll be stayin on a bit. I have a spare room an the boys can help bring in hares an such, sprucing up the fare around here.Anyways, is'there anythin else you Good Folk'll be needin?'

*********************************************************

Across town, in a basement where none knew there was one, two men met over a table of stone.
One set a long cloth-covered bundle upon the table, steppingback.
The second man stood silent for a moment, then smiled and opened the cloth. Within lay a long blade,it's edges keen and well-wrought. The man lifted the sword, turning it this way and that. The edge glowed briefly, and hummed as if it were _alive_.
the first man nervously said 'Well,we have,um.//agreed upon a price. Six thousand in Jewels, I believe...'

The second man ignored this chatter, peering at the blade, as if listening to it. He peered down it's length, tested differet grips and the ease with which it was wielded.Even easier was how simple it was to impale the fool before him. The Sword seller died quietly,quickly...
 The shadowy man frowned. He had hoped to get more sport from this fool, but the sword had been eager...almost _hungry_.


----------



## ferretguy (May 21, 2004)

Wolfing down a large helpin' of fixins, Tzzecct looks up bits of sausage stuck on his sparce beard. Can't speak for the rest Ma'am but I think things are just great. Best breakfast I've had in quite a spell.Tzzecct finishes up his meal fairly quickly. Well m'friends time for me to go lookin' for some work. Don't think this money we jes' got'll last us that long.

Tzeecct takes his leave and heads down to the tradin' post to look for any work that may need doin'


----------



## Jeremy (May 21, 2004)

Gabe nods as well and is careful to keep his poncho tightly around his malformed torso as he stands to accompany Tzzecct.


----------



## hafrogman (May 24, 2004)

Ezra, having finished his meal gets up from the table.  He digs into a pocket to produce a few coins which he leaves on the table for his meal.  He brushes at the front of his shirt, removing a fine dusting of crumbs.  He looks over to his to breakfast companions as the make to leave.

"Say, you boys don't mind if I tag along, now do ya?  I've been fairly bored lately, and y'all are the most interesting thing round these parts that I've seen.  Bound to be some excitement soon enough with y'all here."


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2004)

The lean elf squints at Ezra. "No reason." He give the scruffy dwarf a hard look and turns as Gabriel and Tzzecct clatter down the stairs with orders for breakfast. He watches as the two wolf down their meals. He stands, snugging his broad-brimmed hat down over his brow with a practiced sweep. "Ready, then?"
Whistler heads for the door just behind Gabriel and Tzzecct when Ezra asks to accompany the odd crew. The Marshall gives Ezra a piercing once-over tattered wings flaring slightly in a non-existant breeze. He glances to the others hovering impatiently in the doorway, briefly up the stairs, and, finally, inclines his head almost imperceptibly in invitation.

**********************
_Out on the street:_

A wind gusts down the street, eddying dust and grit. Whistler readjusts his hat with swift movements and tucks the scarf around his neck more neatly. He looks down the street toward a sound of ringing and tapping. He nods in that direction and looks at Tzzecct, "We need to unload these weapons and give Semm his share. After that the Trade Post."
**********************
_At the Smithy:_

Whistler isn't so much inclined to haggle with the smith. He takes whatever the man offers and splits it evenly five ways, adding Semm's share to the half-orc's bag. He eyes the manacles criss-crossing Semm's chest and looks at the hulking orcish Scion. "Hope you find what you're looking for." He drops the clinking sack into a corner nearby. "See you around." He tugs the brim of his hat and looks over to the gnome at the anvil and repeats the gesture. "Gentlemen."
**********************
_At the tradepost:_

Walking deftly around the leavings of various beasts, Whistler makes his way to the main building of the Trade post. He towers over most of the Post's merchants, drivers and trail bosses. He kicks the dust off his boots as he enters the dim of the Post's office. He scans the office looking for a board of notices, offers for rewards, guard duty and the like.


----------



## hafrogman (May 31, 2004)

Ezra smiles broadly and nods his thanks to the grim faced marshall as he hurries after the others as they step through the door.  He follows along with the group watching as they go about their business.  He stays a respectful distance back when they conduct their business as say their farewells to Semm.  When they reach the trade post he wanders around the building poking around looking for anything of interest.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2004)

_Smithy_

The Gnome haggles a bit, but gives over the proper amount of coin for the weapons <see ooC thread>.

Semm grunts and settles in at his new home, immediately taking to the stress relief and work of pumping a bellows, using his massive muscles for something other than killing fr once...

_Trade-Post_

A half dozen elves mill about, dressed in trail leathers, long coats and brimmed hats. these have the look (and the smell)of cattle drivers, armed with lassos and short swords, bows and quivers stowed on their backs. 
Another Elf seems to be haggling and arguing wth a short fat man about the price of the stock that he has brought in.

In another corner, a pair of orcs puff away on pipes, coughng as whatever weeds inhabit the bowel take their effect. Once proud tribal tattoos are covered with the scars of a hard life, and these two have the look of the town drunks rather than savage warriors.

A gnome (covered in dust, wearing goggles and many tools hanging from his coat) digs through a massive pack of odds&ends, cups,jugs and phials. laughig to himself, he lifts one to the sky,perring, shakes his head and then digs some more. nearby, another Gnome waits impatiently This fellow has the look  of a merchant, and an annoyed one at that.

Three dwarves stand at a low table, a bundle of leather before them. One lifts folds away, displaying a gleaming battle axe, a beautiful weapon studded with semi-precious stones. Nearby onlookers gasp and stare one man reaching for it, though he draws his fingers back as a dwarf starts to clear his hammer from it's belt-loop.
'We'll 'ave this'n more ta sell come tommaree. At'the auction block. Bring yer coin gents, fer Clan Brandle's Weapons'r the best w'in two hunnerd miles.'

The Dwarves cover the Axe up again, preparing to depart.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 9, 2004)

Keeping his hands clasped behind his chitonous back, Tzzecct walks toward the dwarven smiths as they prepare to exit.
Greeting to you Gentle Dwarves! Although I did not get much chance to see your wares, those that I did see indeed show the great skills your clan possesses. If I do not seem to be to forward...I realize that such finery deserves good protection, not that your security would be lacking no. I would like to offer my services and skills, and possibly a couple of my compainons, in aiding fellow dwarves in making sure that these masterpieces of warfare are availible for auction tomorrow.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Keeping his hands clasped behind his chitonous back, Tzzecct walks toward the dwarven smiths as they prepare to exit.
> Greeting to you Gentle Dwarves! Although I did not get much chance to see your wares, those that I did see indeed show the great skills your clan possesses. If I do not seem to be to forward...I realize that such finery deserves good protection, not that your security would be lacking no. I would like to offer my services and skills, and possibly a couple of my compainons, in aiding fellow dwarves in making sure that these masterpieces of warfare are availible for auction tomorrow.




Looking to you warily, the Dwarf replies 'Greetin to ya too, Good Sir. As fer as protectin, we have some dozen o'Me Brothers here in Gertle's Gulch, more'n'enuff ta make sure things runs right, one of'm a Scion ta boot. However, I'm sure he'd think we's remiss if'n we didn't invite ya to our Bar-B-Q tonight, as we are celebratin a new Arms deal with the Elvish House of Quon. We're spittin two steer an a messof birds-n-rabbit, as well as opening a fair number o'Ale barrels.'


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 17, 2004)

Ezra wanders over to the conversation taking place between the insect guy and a mess of dwarves.

"Did I hear y'all mention a good old fashioned cook-out?  I don't suppose you got room fer one more.  Nothing like fire, meat and good friends for a fun evening."

He looks towards the dwarves with a hopeful grin.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 17, 2004)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ezra wanders over to the conversation taking place between the insect guy and a mess of dwarves.
> 
> "Did I hear y'all mention a good old fashioned cook-out?  I don't suppose you got room fer one more.  Nothing like fire, meat and good friends for a fun evening."
> 
> He looks towards the dwarves with a hopeful grin.




Smiling, the Dwarf replies 'Fergive me, I dinna even introduce meself. I'm Cogran Brandle, an o'Course yer invited, Master..what wuz yer name,agin? In point'o fact, all in town're invited. her'll be plenty of vittels fer all, as the goodly Elves of House Quon is bringin a mess of turkey'n deer from their woods as well.The vittels'll be served up around 6-ish, though I dare say the fun'll last into the night.Dender's Creek, about a half mile south of here is where we're set up, can't miss it, as the path is an easy one ta find.Now i must bid you good folk Good day as I have several other tasks of a more mundane nature to attend to.Mules an' horses can't shoe themselves, after all...' With that, the old Dwarf leaves, his youner Clansmen bundling up the wares and setting off behind him.

Whistler knew the name of House Quon. One of the familes engaged in weapons trade with several dwarf Clans as well as some less than reputable dealings with the Orc and Goblin tribes of the hills. Their lands were some hundred miles west, in a wood known as the Blackbriar.

Both Dwarf Scions have heard the name of Clan Brandle before. Famed as honest and experienced weaponsmiths, Brandle drive a hard price, but their wors are definately worth the gold.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 30, 2004)

The Dwarfs of Clan Brandle leave, and the business of the Trade-Post continues as normal.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 1, 2004)

Tzzecct wanders around the trading post, keeping his hands clasped behind him..doing his best to keep his hands in control, as he fights his natural gypsy urges of "borrowing" a couple of items that the previous owners obviously don't need...


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 4, 2004)

Ezra smiles as the other dwarves leave the trading post.  He's licking his lips and rubbing his hands together.

"Mm, mm, mm.  Nothing like a good ol' party for good ol' eatin'.  I can't wait!"

Dreamy with anticipation, Ezra will take one last look at the trading post before wandering out of the store.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2004)

OoC: Sorry for the slight delay again, my mom's health took a downward turn Monday and I have been a bit distracted. She will be OK, which means that the Game shall move forward as planned with a more calm and attentive DM...

IG

Evening descends, and all attend the bar-B-Q, which, truth be known is quite easy to find, as near everyone in town is headed there (and the smell of food draws you all in the right direction with ease).

The place has been set with festive ribbons and lanterns with all color of lens,and the sound of the elvish musicians carries gaily across the small valley where the Party is set. There are a fair number of elves and dwarves that can only be the aforementioned trade partners, as well as many folk recognizable from town. Nearby, two young scamps, so recently rescued from death, seem to have found friends, as they are busy telling a group of children about their rescue by a mysterious group of Scions in the desert. At seeing your faces, the whoop with joy and charge over, a pack of children of all sorts behind.
The little varmits begins *Oohing and Ahhing* as they mouth silent names, putting faces to the heroes that they have been told of.

In the distance, Branhz and Semm can be seen, the former helping herself to pie, the latter wrestling with a massive Orc with skin the color of a deep red.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 28, 2004)

*Shindig!*

Ezra wriggles his shoulder and plucks at his collar as he walks towards the barbeque.  He has obviously made some effort to dress up for the party and is wearing his least dirty clothing.  He has also slicked back his hair with an innordinate amount of water that is dripping down his back and has left wet streaks in the dirt on his face.  His beard remains as untamed as ever.  Overall the effect is unsatisfying, but and effort has been made.

He seperates himself from the group that seems to have attracted the children's attention and makes his way over to the cooking fires to investigate the food.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2004)

Whistler stays where he can see (and keep an eye on) Tzzecct and Gabriel. He watches Ezra good-naturedly navigating the crowd towards the heavily-laden tables of food and drink. As Wallam and Derry's new friends crowd around he scowls, puzzled, and nods in greeting to The Boys, "Wallam. Derry." He casts an eye about for their mother and spots Brahnz, grinning as she lets Lupe` lick the ruins of a pie from her hands. The tall elf looks quickly away.

_Where are those smiths?_ The Marshall cranes his neck, mangled wings flaring slightly as he does so, to spot one of the Brandle smiths. He tugs the brim of his hat in greeting and moves over to speak with one of them - still keeping a wary Marshall's eye out on things, "Gabe, Tzzecct, you two keep a sharp eye out," he grates as he passes by the two in their investigations of the shindig.

OOC: Sorry to hear about your mom's health problems, but am glad to hear they've taken a turn for the better.

Marshall +6 to Wisdom checks... Sense Motive... Spot... etc


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 31, 2004)

> "Gabe, Tzzecct, you two keep a sharp eye out," he grates as he passes by the two in their investigations of the shindig.




As the Marshell passes by with his request to Tzzecct,the insectile dwarf looks up from his plate of BBQ'd beef. 'Course. Bein' th' heros we are now makes us responsible for everyone... Tzzecct sighs...but there are some advantages... He notes to himself seeing the slight elven girl who seems to be takin' more then passing glances his direction.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2004)

Gabe is increasingly uncomfortable in the public place and keeps his poncho wrapped tight around his mutated form.  There is little he can do about his oversized bugged out eyes, so he keeps his wide brimmed hat low.

Whistler is ever vigilant though and demands the same and the Mantis is happy for it.  He keeps himself occupied and distanced from conversation looking for trouble.  A feral need for action is part of his mutation but he consciously supresses it, thankful that he has Whistler there to make the call on any play to be made.


----------



## matthewbajda (Aug 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


 uriel is having computer problems so i am posting to tell you all to hang tight while he gets it all taken care of. it may be a while, but he has not forgotten about you all.

matthew


----------



## Uriel (Aug 24, 2004)

*The wait is over...big 'I'm Sorry' XP bonus coming...*

Relaxing for the first time in a week, most of the Bandfinds the smell of food and the sound of laughter and music calm on the eyes and ears.

Whistler catches the eye of a sharp-eyed human woman, dressed in functional boots and coat, a far cry from a prissy townswoman to be sure. Stepping up, she introduces herself as Vallen Umberdale, a trader and scout.

Tzzect seems to have caught the fancy of a young elven girl, wo clusters with two other elves and a gnome, laughing and pointing at him with mock expressions. Finally, one of the elves moves over and says 'Hello, Sir. My goggle-eyed sister over there would like to ask if you had an inclination to dance. Her name is Belli, by the way.'
Smiling, he moves off to pounce upon a plate of chicken legs.

Gabe keeps broodingly silent, working as ever when Whistler asks. His eyes keen, the Mantis notes the festivities with an impassive eye, pausing to remove a small plateof pork ribs from a passing lad (who looks relieved to have less to carry upon the serving tray anyways...).
His eyes keen, the Mantis ias drawn to a subtle, yet perceptible _shift_ in the air. Something is happening, or about to happen closeby.

Ezra finds the crowd to be a friendly one, with these townsfolk seeming to finally be letting their shields down a bit. He does find himself drawn to a milling group of spectators heading off down a hill, where a small ring has been set up. Walking quickly to catch up, he soon finds himself watching what appear to be a makeshift wrestling arena being set up. Several men and women of various races are all stretching and otherwise getting ready for the obvious games. One Gnome looks over and says 'Ho friend. Jump in,then? Big prize offered by our Hosts. Choice weapon from their stocks to the winner. Finest blades and hammers this side of the Everdarks, I'd say.'


----------



## hafrogman (Aug 24, 2004)

Ezra munches messily on some barbeque while wandering through the crowd, smiling broadly.  He follows the flow of people to the wrestling match and was just about to settle himself down to watch when the gnome approached him.

"Well, gee I dunno, I wouldn't wanna hurt anyone, but if y'all insist, it does look fun."

He stands up again and removes his shirt before stepping forward.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2004)

The lean Marshall looks down from his search for the Brandle smiths at the woman before him who has boldly extended her hand. His amber eyes narrow without blinking as he turns his eyes on her face. Without dropping his piercing look, he removes his dusty hat reavealing the silver hair beaneath pressed close to his scalp and dark with sweat.

Still holding her gaze he takes her hand and stooping, raises it to his mouth, brushing her knuckles with his lips in a greeting. He lowers her hand and eye contact is finally broken as he sweeps his hat back onto his head. He blinks slowly and rasps in his quiet voice, "A pleasure, milady Umberdale. Zadkiel of House T'lell-Galleinin, Bladesworn to The Law." He draws himself upright, wings flaring as he touches the hilt of his elven blade in a form of salute. _Tracker and scout... now that Brahnz is... gone. Dammit._ The Marshall grimaces outwardly and unconsciously looks over the heads of those assembled for the Drake girl. He turns his eyes and thoughts back to Vallen and the work at hand.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 25, 2004)

Looking at the elven girl gathered with her friends and looking over at him, Tzzecct thinks to himself _A elven girl thinking to dance with me?...well I am a hero...but this could be a joke....heros are not joked about...can't dance...but I am quite good on my claws..._ Quickly finishing his ale and wiping the foam from his beard he moves between the folks moving about the gathering and makes his way over to Belli. Bowing low and crossing his middle arms to his chest he smiles up at her Belli, My name is Tzzecct, and I have noted the entertainers are preparing for another song. I would be greatly honored if you would be this humble ones partner if you would dance with me.

OOC: well, best I can do is Bluff (actually +7) or just use charisma mod at +2
and with dancing...erg....+3 with dex or +2 with wisdom (think thats perform stuff...)


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 25, 2004)

As Whistler's eyes scan the room for Brahnz he accidentally meets the gaze of Gabe who makes meaningful eye contact and then jerks his head towards the center of the room.  A subtle motion of one of his four arms under his poncho reveals one of his hands on his throwing knives.

The Mantis goes back to watching the room carefully for signs of what is going down, carefully avoiding the distractions of the brewing wrestling match and the comely women.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2004)

Lupe` dashes into the middle of the dance floor and snaps at a feather bobbing up and down from the hat of one of the lady folk. Brahnz lopes in after her companion and picks the timber wolf up in one claw marching back to the wall where she has tried to remain unnoticed Bad lupe`


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 9, 2004)

Ezra looks around at the competition and arena with an interested air.  Noticing mostly non-scion opponents, he makes his best efforts to retract his claws in order to keep them out of the way of his wrestling.  He joins the other athletes and begins stretching, popping joints and generally looking fearsome.

"So, how's this all work, anyways?  Who goes first?"


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 9, 2004)

The Mantis watches intently, avoiding the distractions of the brawls and drinking, one of his hands slowly loosing ties of his poncho so that it flies free when he draws and throws.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

*bad DM...missing Class!*

OoC: Real Life seems to be finally stable, catching up.Welcome back Argent.

Belli giggles as she takes Tzzecct by the hand (claw?) and leads him to the dance floor, moving through the opening routines of _Habermann's Waltz_, a lively elvish jig whose nature belies it's pompous name. Stumbling through the first steps, Tzzecct quickly finds his insectile mind settling on the logic of the pattern in the steps, moving with ever-growing ease.

<Peform checks were 9...then 21, he is doing OK>.

The girl looks pleased, and her friends are all giggling and clapping along to the tune, moving in time with the drummers and pipe players on the sidelines.

********************************************************
Not two seconds after setting downthe Wolf, Brahnz finds herself exasperated as Lupe dashes off again.Leaping for a platter being carried by a cook,Lupe executes a perfect _snatch-n-grab_, making off with a massive turkey leg from the serving platter, the elvish cook in tow, cursing the Wolf as he runs.  Turning, she finds Whistler talking to a rough looking human woman,the both of them turning to spot her in turn.

********************************************************

Whistler finds the womanto be a friendly, if slightly reserved (and who wasn't in these times and places?) person. She is, however, taken aback by the unfulring of the marshall's wings, a slight smile touchingher lips, to fade as she sees the state of them. A look passes her face suggesting curiousity regarding them, though she quickly clears her face of such a display. Gesturing towards the band, the woman pauses, seeing Brahnz looking their way. 'A friend of yours, my Good Marshall?'
Turning, Whistler sees Brahnz staring right at the woman and himself...


*********************************************************

Gabe's keen senses serve him well, as he notices something slightly [wrong[/i] in the way that two of the party-goers stand. Too tense, and far too on edge, these two. Near the edge of the part as well. Hidden guards or some sort of law enforcers, perhaps? the two are a dwarf and a human, both casually armed with blades, though neither seems to wear armor. then, with a nod from the dwarf, the two of them slip off, down towards the distamnt creek that lies South of the party...

*********************************************************

Ezra's query brigs a smile from the Gnome.'Why, just throw yer  chip inna hat and the Caller'll pick the matches right quick.' The Gnome shows a small wooden chip with his name upon it, passing a similar one and a quill to the Dwarf. A tall Orc stands nearby, an old brown hat upturned in his hands.

*******************************************************


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 21, 2004)

Ezra takes the chip and quill from the gnome, quickly turning away to consider them so that nobody can see him blush a furious crimson.  He looks around for his friends from breakfast, but they all seem busy.  He contemplates the point of the quill for a moment or two, holding in between two thick fingers.  Finally, he grips the chip with exaggerated care, and with great determination, manages to scratch a ragged "X" onto the chip.  He then walks over to the orc and tosses it into the hat.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2004)

The Mantis tries to get some kind of sense of what Whistler would have him do, looking at him and inclining his head to the pair slipping out the back, but across the room from the old marshall and over the din of the clapping, wrestling, and dancing, he can barely see the tall scion.

Gabe quickly makes his way towards the same exit, whispering in Brahnz's ear as he passes her by, "Wck-e mzzight hazze troubtck-lemzzakers."

Not particularly one for tailing someone, the Mantis does his best once outside to remain inconspicuous or out of sight.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2004)

Whistler freezes almost imperceptibly as Vallen's eyes register the ruin of his wings. He relaxes as the flash of curiosity on her face is stifled. He listens politely to the woman, his eyes making their harsh, unblinking contact. He lifts his head to keep tabs on the crew and spots Gabriel moving past Brahnz.

The man's posture is tense and Whistler picks up that tension by reflex. He bristles with readiness and alertness. He looks down at Vallen, a flicker of apology on his face, but all he says is, "Yes, maam. She is. If you'll excuse me a moment." He tugs the brim of his hat and is gone in a swirl of gray long-coat and clinking mail. A white feather, crumpled and twisted, floats miserably on the breeze in front of Vallen's face.

Whistler threads through the crowd and up to Brahnz, "Go get Tzzecct." He smiles crookedly as Lupe' trots up, prize dangling from grinning jaws. The Marshall's head comes up, brow furrowed, "Ezra too." 

He moves on again, mouth tightening as he passes where Semm broods after his victory over the other great orc. Whistler tries to quickly cover the ground between him and Tzzecct with his long-legged strides. "What is i--" he breaks off as he sees the two figures skulking away. Without thought his right hand checks the draw of his elven blade and Smoke. "Don't let them out of your sight. I'll send Tzzecct after you." 

He turns his eyes back on the gathering... _Now are they sneaking away to *do *something or have they done something *already*..._ He quiets his mind and scans the crowd, eyes roving and unfocused looking for anything out of place.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2004)

OOC: Hey folks, I'm going to bow out of this game. I've really enjoyed playing in one of Uriel's games and have enjoyed playing with the players as well, but I'm trying to streamline my online commitments. I'm still in a couple of games and am around in general - so you'll still see me about. I'll definately keep an eye out for this game, take care and get the sneaky bad guys. [repeated in the IC thread]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 1, 2004)

Brahnz roars LUPE` so loud the rafters shake. Seeing that she now has the attention of the entire party her face scales darken and she curtsies as best she can and bolts after the wolf with the turkey leg.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2005)

OoC:Thank you all sincerely for your infinate patience while i set some things right in my life...and now, without further ado...

Ack Whistler had run off? Say it ain't so...I loved that character...

IG

The dwarf dances as best he can, mimicking the elf lass's movements. his eyes are drawn to his Mantis friend's attempt at inconspicuousness, however, seeing the Scion moving away south. tzzecct's eyes scan that direction, seeing a pair of figures moving away and down towars the river.


*******************************************************************

Brahnz runs after Lupe, the wolf happily darting outside of the light of the party and into the meadow beyond. Stopping short just a dozen yards beyond the light, Lupe suddenly drops the purloined meat and starts to snarl in a low register, which holds a tone conveying fear as well as aggresiveness.


****************************************************************

A figure sits atop a horse perhaps fifty feet away, a large hat obscuring it's eyes. No overt movements are forthcoming, but a subtle shift in the way that it sits in the saddle shows that whoever it is, it had little fear of the half-Dragon. A  dry whisper echoes in Brahnz' mind  Go away, little whelp, lest I give you more than a thrashing. I have business this night, and you are not part of it...'

*****************************************************************

The Mantis slips silently off, tailing the two men. Down they travel, making haste once they are out of the light of the Party. Perhaps a hundred yards away, they stop, and mantis (who has taken a hidden position behing an old tree stump) can see other shapes coming out of the darkness, ones that move with an odd gait, almost loping. Memories of Semm come to mind, though these are smaller and move with an ungainly gait.

The wind shifts and  the mantis picks up the smell of carrion, a rot that chokes him, causing him to cough. One of the shapes stands, then moves forward towards him, even as the two men nervously address another figure, one dressed in covering poncho and hat. A gutteral laugh floats across the meadow, then a shrill scream and Mantis can see the two skulkers go down underneath the mass of whatever these things are. 

OoC:There is one of the things perhaps 50 feet away, approaching, sniffing at the air. the others are another fifty feet back. the party is 300 feet behind him.

******************************************************************

Ezra hears his name called, after someone points at him when his 'X'ed chip is called. The name Horatio Broglyn is also called, and a large human, his skin glistening with a sheen of water (as if he had just exited a sprinside bath) steps up and into the ring.

Folks chatter with anticipation as the referree explains the rules again. No biting, no use of Gifts that might cause permanent harm, no gouging or fish-hooking.

A bell rings and Ezra finds himself alone in the Ring with this Water Scion.

*****************************************************************


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2005)

OOC: I can still be here... I've really enjoyed this game and this group of characters... but am pretty overcommitted right now... :/ 

Oh - and welcome back Uriel!


----------



## hafrogman (Jan 24, 2005)

Ezra grins and nods his head to his opponent even as he slips into a crouch and begins to close with his opponent, with hands spread wide.  He never takes his eyes off his opponent, but keeps chatting away with the guy.

"My name's Ezra, by the way.  What's yers?  Pleased to make yer aquaintance in any how.  Should be a right good ol' match we got goin' here."

[ooc - Time for initiative, I suppose.  Mine's -1 (whee, speedy).  How big is the ring anyways?]


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 25, 2005)

"Chit!" Mantis curses under his breath and scans the area quickly. Not particularly confident of his hiding spot to begin with, especially with one of them already scenting the air, and if they take hits like Semm... Gabe's confidence in his steel rapidly declines. So he gambles, relying on his luck and bolts for the rest of the party, hoping that Whistler and the others are just over the ridge. 

[OOC: The Mantis runs away.]


----------



## Uriel (Jan 27, 2005)

OoC:Update will have to wait until later today or this eve. I just got called into work 9stupid Salary...) just when i was sitting down to Dundjinni some kewl maps...)


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2005)

Whistler blinks impassively as Brahnz chases off after Lupe'. He clenches his jaw and sets off to collect Tzzect himself. Long strides carry him swiftly, dodging through the crowd. He keeps an eye on the direction he saw Gabe as he covers ground. Finding Tzzecct dancing with the giggling young girl, he draws himself up with an only barely apologetic cast to his stern features, "Pardon me, ma'am. Tzzecct, I need to speak with you."  

When Tzzecct glances up at the tall Marshall he sees danger in the shadowed eyes under the brim of his hat. The unspoken 'NOW' in the elf's soft, gravelly voice is plain in his intense amber eyes.

He turns and takes off without a look back, leaving Tzzecct to say his goodbyes to the pretty young thing. He passes where he last saw Brahnz, but cannot see the Drake-gifted Scion anywhere. He keeps moving, quickly and efficiently through the crowd, wings flaring in anger when he is balked by knots of revellers.


----------



## ferretguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally enjoying himself in a town festival, Tzzecct notices the marshal striding without pause up to where he and the elf lass are dancing. _Damn! I should of known something would interrupt my fun..._ he thinks to himself. After Whistler spoilt the mood, Tzzecct bowed as gracefully as he could with his short body. P'hapss anotherr time m'lady....duty does seem to call... Tzzecct turns to follow the marshal out, mumbling under his breath about always bein' interrupted when things were looking up for him.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2011)

OOC: Heh. I just re-read this thread. This was a really fun game. I miss it. 

I've not been around, but I just wrote up a dragonborn Ardent for a face-to-face 4e game who is - unwittingly - a total rip of Whistler. I even now wish I'd named her that.


----------

